# Food Game



## lifesaver

Ok the object of the game is to think of a food that begins with the last letter in the food last listed.

I'll start with: "Meatloaf"

That means the next food listed should start with the letter "F".

HAVE FUN!


----------



## babetoo

fudge


----------



## deelady

eggplant


----------



## lifesaver

tortillas


----------



## deelady

salmon


----------



## Happy@Cooking

nectarine


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Oh goody a new game...


Eggplant


----------



## luckytrim

Taco seasoning


----------



## deelady

gorgonzola


----------



## LadyCook61

Apple


----------



## quicksilver

LadyCook61 said:


> Apple


 
escargot


----------



## deelady

turkey


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> turkey


 - yams


----------



## suziquzie

stroganoff


----------



## middie

Fig


----------



## quicksilver

suziquzie said:


> stroganoff


 
fettuccini


----------



## deelady

ice cream


----------



## middie

Mincemeat pie


----------



## deelady

egg foo young


----------



## getoutamykitchen

grilled cheese


----------



## babetoo

eggs


----------



## quicksilver

babetoo said:


> eggs


 
swordfish


----------



## deelady

swordfish.....hash


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> swordfish.....hash


 
hashbrowns


----------



## deelady

quicksilver said:


> hashbrowns


 
sea cucumber


----------



## babetoo

radish


----------



## deelady

hamburger


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Red Velvet Hash - Mmmmmm


----------



## africhef

hummus


----------



## deelady

sashimi


----------



## quicksilver

iced tea


----------



## deelady

apple fritters


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sloppy joe


----------



## deelady

etouffe


----------



## quicksilver

edimami


----------



## deelady

italian sausage


----------



## luckytrim

easter bread


----------



## babetoo

dips


----------



## luckytrim

squirrel stew


----------



## quicksilver

wasabi


----------



## deelady

iced coffe


----------



## quicksilver

escarole


----------



## deelady

english muffin


----------



## quicksilver

Nachos


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sweet potatoes


----------



## deelady

sardines


----------



## quicksilver

sushi


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ice cream


----------



## deelady

meatball


----------



## lifesaver

lollipop


----------



## quicksilver

pigs feet


----------



## luckytrim

turnip greens


----------



## africhef

sashimi


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> sashimi


 sashimi - indian corn


----------



## deelady

indian corn.....neck bone


----------



## africhef

neck bone-eel


----------



## quicksilver

eel - linguini


----------



## getoutamykitchen

iced coffee


----------



## quicksilver

getoutamykitchen said:


> iced coffee


 
eggs benedict


----------



## deelady

t-bone


----------



## mbasiszta

t-bone - edamame


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> t-bone


 

Again on E. Seems the e s and I s have dominated this, don't they?

eggplant rolitini


----------



## deelady

mbasiszta said:


> t-bone - edamame


 
his was first  and heres a Y for ya!! lol

eggs over easy


----------



## luckytrim

yellow rice


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> his was first  and heres a Y for ya!! lol  Yup, but was already on post #35
> 
> eggs over easy


 


luckytrim said:


> ice cream soda


 
Thanks, lt. Apple Dumpling


----------



## quicksilver

luckytrim said:


> yellow rice


 
OOPS! TOO FAST AGAIN!
eggnogg


----------



## luckytrim

had to change that one TWICE,  QS !


ginger snap


----------



## deelady

grapenuts....nix that.....pea soup


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> grapenuts....nix that.....pea soup


 
plantain


----------



## deelady

nutella


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> nutella


 

Aspic


----------



## deelady

carrot


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> carrot


 
turnip


----------



## deelady

parsnip


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> parsnip


 
Pea Soup


----------



## deelady

pumpkin


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> pumpkin


 
nutmeg


----------



## getoutamykitchen

granola


----------



## quicksilver

au gratin potatos


----------



## deelady

salk pork


----------



## sattie

Kraut


----------



## deelady

tiramisu


----------



## africhef

eggplant parmesan


----------



## deelady

lifesaver said:


> Ok the object of the game is to think of a food that begins with the last letter in the food last listed.
> 
> I'll start with: "Meatloaf"
> 
> That means the next food listed should start with the letter "F".
> 
> HAVE FUN!


 

Sorry Africhef, but I thought I would just help you out a bit....I think you were following the word association game 


eggplant parmesa*n*....

*n*oodle casserole


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> Sorry Africhef, but I thought I would just help you out a bit....I think you were following the word association game
> 
> 
> eggplant parmesa*n*....
> 
> *n*oodle casserole


 

Easter Bunnies


----------



## deelady

you eat easter bunnies??? What kind of childhood did YOU have??

snickerdoodles


----------



## quicksilver

They're more tender than Easter Rabbits!!!! And more tasty than

SNAILS............................


----------



## deelady

snails.....slime (from the snails!)


----------



## quicksilver

Elderberry wine


----------



## deelady

elk


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> elk


 
koenigsberger klops


----------



## deelady

Did you spell that with out looking?? and try saying that 5 times fast!!!

soft boiled egg


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> Did you spell that with out looking?? and try saying that 5 times fast!!!
> 
> soft boiled egg


 
That one was easy. Try this one:

gefullter krautkopf


----------



## deelady

quicksilver said:


> That one was easy. Try this one:
> 
> gefullter krautkopf


 


ok I don't know what either of those are!!!!! Let alone saying them!!

franks and beans


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> ok I don't know what either of those are!!!!! Let alone saying them!!
> 
> franks and beans


 
LOL!  1st one is meatballs, 2nd is stuffed cabbage

succotash


----------



## deelady

are you serrious???woulda never guessed!!


horchata


----------



## getoutamykitchen

apple pie


----------



## deelady

escarole


----------



## getoutamykitchen

egg salad


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> escarole


 
enchilada


----------



## quicksilver

getoutamykitchen said:


> egg salad


 
aiy, ya beat me

Devil Dogs


----------



## deelady

sirloin


----------



## quicksilver

nachos


----------



## deelady

sweet and sour


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> sweet and sour


 
radicchio


----------



## deelady

octopus


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> octopus


 
sauerbraten


----------



## deelady

nestle'


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> nestle'


 

neufchatel


----------



## deelady

getting a little sleepy there Quicksilver...?? lol


----------



## quicksilver

I figured eat to live might be a good idea. Doggie too. If it ever stops raining, we'll be getting a walk in before midnight. I keep telling him to tiptoe so his belly won't get wet. But you know those stubborn german breeds! LOL!


----------



## deelady

maybe I'm tired beause you sooo lost me...lol


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> getting a little sleepy there Quicksilver...?? lol


 


deelady said:


> maybe I'm tired beause you sooo lost me...lol


 
Aha! Now the truth comes out. Your tired. But I don't know why your lost. ????

I had the last turn - you go xxxxx oh, I see now. I was supposed to do an e. Oops.  okay............................

ELK


----------



## deelady

lol !!

kumquat


----------



## quicksilver

Torte di Riso


----------



## deelady

oso busco....did I spell that right??


----------



## mbasiszta

quicksilver said:


> Torte di Riso


old rice for fried rice


----------



## quicksilver

mbasiszta said:


> old rice for fried rice


 
again with the e, oye

eclair


----------



## deelady

rice a roni


----------



## quicksilver

in - the - can tuna   LOL!


----------



## deelady

LOL
apple jelly


----------



## quicksilver

Yellowfin Tuna


----------



## deelady

step away from the tuna!!! lol

aged cheddar


----------



## quicksilver

Who you callin AGED????

Redeye gravy


----------



## deelady

Hey all I see when I look at you is an alligator!! 


yucca root


----------



## quicksilver

Yucca! Yucca! Yucca! Very Funny, girl.

Red Velvet cake


----------



## deelady

now look whos giving e's!!! well I'll get you back! HAHA!

eggs florentine!!


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> now look whos giving e's!!! well I'll get you back! HAHA!
> 
> eggs florentine!!


 

eel


----------



## deelady

lima beans


----------



## quicksilver

snow cones


----------



## deelady

saffron


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> saffron


 
New England Clam Chowder


----------



## deelady

red beans


----------



## quicksilver

spaghetti in the can!!!!!


----------



## deelady

newtons


----------



## quicksilver

What the? NO FIGS - cheap skate!

newtons - salami


----------



## deelady

you didnt give me an f!!

ice cream sanwich


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> you didnt give me an f!!
> 
> ice cream sanwich


 
and you didn't give me figs!

haricot


----------



## deelady

texas BBQ


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> texas BBQ


 
soory, I just did the doggie walkie thingy, and got more comfy...

quince preserves


----------



## deelady

I thought you had abandoned me ....and I KNEW you were going to say quince! lol

saltines


----------



## quicksilver

Striped Bass (FISH!)


----------



## deelady

sassafras


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> sassafras


 
whow. I haven't thought about that in awhile. They used to make a soda I haven't seen at all around here. Just tea.

spiced cider


----------



## deelady

rhubarb


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> rhubarb


 
beignet


----------



## deelady

turnip greens


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> turnip greens


 
YIK!

Solefish (I didn't want to give you an E)


----------



## deelady

lol thanks, I'll try to return the favor!!

ham hock


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> lol thanks, I'll try to return the favor!!
> 
> ham hock


 
keylime pies  (my last, last one. Good night! )


----------



## africhef

sardines


----------



## getoutamykitchen

stuffed shells


----------



## africhef

sole


----------



## mbasiszta

sole - escargot


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Taco


----------



## Laury

Orange


----------



## luckytrim

Eclair


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> Eclair


Ratatouille


----------



## luckytrim

emmenthaller (sp?)


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> emmenthaller (sp?)


ragout


----------



## luckytrim

three-cheese pizza


----------



## deelady

asparagus


----------



## mbasiszta

asparagras -steak


----------



## miniman

steak - kimchi


----------



## mbasiszta

kimchi - ice cream


----------



## miniman

ice cram - moon cake


----------



## babetoo

éclair


----------



## deelady

raw oysters


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> raw oysters


 oysters - sturgeon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

new potatoes


----------



## babetoo

spaghetti


----------



## lifesaver

indian corn


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> indian corn


Indian Corn - Nachos


----------



## lifesaver

sanchos


----------



## deelady

string cheese


----------



## quicksilver

OH, so you're startin the cheese thing again, and the es are ya? Ha!

Right back at'cha!

Edam cheese!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Elephant Ears  (Mmmm)


----------



## africhef

squid


----------



## getoutamykitchen

diced tomatoes


----------



## africhef

squash


----------



## miniman

hamburger


----------



## africhef

rutabaga


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> rutabaga


apple pie


----------



## africhef

egg salad


----------



## quicksilver

africhef said:


> egg salad


 
ditallini


----------



## deelady

instant oatmeal


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> instant oatmeal


 
Oh, boy, good one for ya, deelady................

lox!


----------



## deelady

thanks I try! lol

xanthan gum


----------



## deelady

thought you got me didn't ya!! lol


----------



## quicksilver

NO - I looked it up and only found that and X-Factor energy drink!

mush


----------



## deelady

hot pocket


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> hot pocket


 
toddy


----------



## deelady

yoshinoya beef bowl....YUM


----------



## africhef

leeks


----------



## quicksilver

I suppose I could do koenigsberger klops again, but I'll jus stick with:
 kosher pickle


----------



## africhef

belgium endive


----------



## deelady

english toffee


----------



## quicksilver

english kipper


----------



## africhef

rose petal jelly


----------



## quicksilver

yorkshire pudding


----------



## deelady

greek yougurt


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> greek yougurt


 
turkey soup, oh yum, yum!


----------



## deelady

pepper soup


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> pepper soup


 
poached salmon


----------



## deelady

new potatoes


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> new potatoes


 
strogonoff


----------



## deelady

fondue


----------



## quicksilver

egg drop soup


----------



## deelady

parfait


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> parfait


 
tootsie roll


----------



## africhef

leg of lamb


----------



## quicksilver

africhef said:


> leg of lamb


 
banana split


----------



## deelady

tri-tip


----------



## africhef

papaya


----------



## deelady

artichoke


----------



## quicksilver

eggless cake


----------



## deelady

Entemann's


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> Entemann's


 
(oh, yum - cinnamon filbert cake - to die for!)

Sloppy Jo


----------



## babetoo

eggs Benedict


----------



## getoutamykitchen

T-Bone Steak


----------



## quicksilver

kosher hot dog


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Gyros


----------



## quicksilver

Thowing.Fire.Twice said:


> Gyros


 
sour dough bread


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

date


----------



## quicksilver

es again. I hate _e_s! Ask Deelady.

enriched white bread    (I'm out til..................)


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

You hates them?  lol...Dover sole...had to.  I'm sorry


----------



## deelady

eel roll


There ya go NO E's!!!


----------



## lifesaver

liver and onions


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> liver and onions


sashimi


----------



## deelady

iceburg lettuce...oops sorry for the E!!


----------



## mbasiszta

lettuce - egg


----------



## deelady

glop


----------



## lifesaver

glop = pumpkin


----------



## deelady

Nabisco crackers


----------



## lifesaver

nabisco crackers = soda pop


----------



## deelady

pumkin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

nachos


----------



## deelady

sugar


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ribs


----------



## deelady

sausage links


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

strawberry shortcake


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Extra virgin olive oil


----------



## africhef

lollipop


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pepperoni


----------



## africhef

ink (squid)


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Kalamari (also squid


----------



## luckytrim

Icebox Cookies


----------



## mbasiszta

Cookies - short ribs


----------



## deelady

sandies (also cookies)


----------



## luckytrim

slaw burger


----------



## deelady

rarebit


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> rarebit


rarebit - turkey


----------



## africhef

toast


----------



## deelady

toddy


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> toddy


yellow pudding


----------



## africhef

goulash


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Slaw Buger-Rind


----------



## deelady

Uhhhm TFT you need to refresh you screen before you answer! LOL 

Goulash.......hamburger patty


----------



## africhef

patty-yolk


----------



## deelady

yolk.....kielbasa


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> patty-yolk


 yolk - kielbasa


----------



## deelady

lol!!! that was cool!! Great minds think alike!!


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> lol!!! that was cool!! Great minds think alike!!


 
almond


----------



## deelady

doughnut


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> doughnut


 
turtle soup


----------



## deelady

peanut butter bread


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> peanut butter bread


 
dried fig


----------



## mbasiszta

quicksilver said:


> dried fig


 fig - gnocci


----------



## quicksilver

mbasiszta said:


> fig - gnocci


 
indian pudding


----------



## deelady

grain bread


----------



## luckytrim

Dragon's breath Chili


----------



## deelady

indian fry bread


----------



## luckytrim

Dagwood Sandwich


----------



## deelady

ham sandwich


----------



## luckytrim

Hash


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

I know I do...second time already.  This thread is bumpin 

Hash-Hamburger


----------



## deelady

ritz


----------



## luckytrim

Zabiglione


----------



## lifesaver

egg plant

 i've never heard of indian fry bread, how do you make it?


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

eggplant-tofu


----------



## deelady

ugly fruit


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> ugly fruit


ugly fruit - tacos


----------



## deelady

stollen


----------



## smoke king

New potatoes (as opposed to old ones ?)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sweet relish


----------



## africhef

hot links


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> hot links


hot links - smoked


----------



## getoutamykitchen

diced tomatoes


----------



## miniman

squash


----------



## deelady

hot tamales


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> hot tamales


 
stewed prunes


----------



## deelady

sundaes


----------



## mbasiszta

tamales - sancocho (Panamanian chicken soup)


----------



## africhef

oso boco


----------



## mbasiszta

oso boco - onion dip


----------



## africhef

pecan sandies


----------



## luckytrim

spare ribs


----------



## sattie

scrapple


----------



## mbasiszta

sattie said:


> scrapple


 I am not touching another "e" word.


----------



## lifesaver

scrapple = eggs


----------



## sattie

sour kraut


----------



## lifesaver

sourkraut = tea cakes


----------



## deelady

satay


----------



## lifesaver

salty = crackers


----------



## lifesaver

OOPS>>>>>>>>>>wrong


----------



## lifesaver

now to get my thought back on track>>>>>>>>>>


yams


----------



## deelady

smoked slamon


----------



## lifesaver

salmon = nuts


----------



## deelady

nuts...salami


----------



## deelady

Irish creamer


----------



## babetoo

radish


----------



## deelady

hen


----------



## mbasiszta

hen - nachoes


----------



## sattie

nachoes - scrod


----------



## africhef

scrod-devilled eggs


----------



## sattie

spare ribs


----------



## lifesaver

salsa


----------



## deelady

ancho chiles


----------



## sattie

smores


----------



## deelady

snickers


----------



## sattie

what is up with the S????  

Snickerdoodle Cookies... hah... another S!


----------



## africhef

spumoni


----------



## luckytrim

Iced mocha


----------



## deelady

apple tart


----------



## lifesaver

toast


----------



## sattie

tarragon


----------



## mbasiszta

sattie said:


> tarragon


tarragon - nachos hahaha


----------



## lifesaver

saltines


----------



## babetoo

sardines


----------



## mbasiszta

sardines - sesame seeds


----------



## deelady

sesame bagel


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> sesame bagel


 
ladyfinger


----------



## deelady

relish


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> relish


 
hazelnut


----------



## deelady

tofu burger


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> tofu burger


 
russian dressing


----------



## deelady

gummy bears


----------



## africhef

smoked salmon


----------



## mbasiszta

new potatoes


----------



## africhef

sugar beets


----------



## mbasiszta

sugar beets - smoked spare ribs


----------



## luckytrim

Scotch broth


----------



## quicksilver

luckytrim said:


> Scotch broth


 
hot cross bun   (love your quote, lt.)


----------



## africhef

necca candies


----------



## luckytrim

skewers of beef


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> skewers of beef


 fettuccini


----------



## luckytrim

India Relish


----------



## lifesaver

hash


----------



## luckytrim

Halloween punch


----------



## deelady

hungarian goulash


----------



## luckytrim

Ham and Cheese Sandwich


----------



## lifesaver

hamburger


----------



## deelady

rugelach


----------



## lifesaver

ham


----------



## quicksilver

lifesaver said:


> ham


 

martini


----------



## deelady

mashed peas


----------



## luckytrim

spinach pie


----------



## quicksilver

escalrole soup


----------



## deelady

peanut cluster


----------



## lifesaver

rice


----------



## quicksilver

Always getting the es (I guess that's better than 'the runs!)

eggplant rottatini


----------



## sattie

Yes... better than the RUNS QS!!!  LOL!

ice cream sandwich


----------



## quicksilver

sattie said:


> Yes... better than the RUNS QS!!! LOL!
> 
> ice cream sandwich


 
hickory smoked bacon


----------



## mbasiszta

quicksilver said:


> hickory smoked bacon


non-fat whatever


----------



## luckytrim

ravioli


----------



## lifesaver

ice cream


----------



## mbasiszta

ice cream - mushroom soup


----------



## lifesaver

peas


----------



## mbasiszta

peas - soy sauce


----------



## lifesaver

eggs


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> eggs


 eggs - sausage


----------



## deelady

energy bar


----------



## lifesaver

energy bar = rabbit


----------



## deelady

tiger butter


----------



## mbasiszta

tiger butter - rare beef


----------



## deelady

rare beef.....frenched green beans


----------



## lifesaver

french green beans = sea salt


----------



## deelady

sea salt.....tapioca


----------



## mbasiszta

tapioca - apircot


----------



## lifesaver

tea


----------



## deelady

almond


----------



## mbasiszta

almond - deviled eggs


----------



## lifesaver

eggplant


----------



## chefmaloney

eggplant>>>tea


----------



## lifesaver

tea = apple


----------



## mbasiszta

apple - endive


----------



## getoutamykitchen

eggs over easy


----------



## mbasiszta

getoutamykitchen said:


> eggs over easy


yucca, fried


----------



## quicksilver

mbasiszta said:


> yucca, fried


 
demitasse


----------



## luckytrim

Edamame Salad


----------



## quicksilver

luckytrim said:


> Edamame Salad


 
deviled ham  (yik!)


----------



## luckytrim

Dagwood Sandwich


----------



## quicksilver

(last letter,lt, no?)

hearts of palm


----------



## luckytrim

oops!

mayonnaise


----------



## quicksilver

luckytrim said:


> oops!
> 
> mayonnaise


 
eggcream


----------



## luckytrim

mince pie


----------



## mbasiszta

Mince (meat) pie - escarlots


----------



## lifesaver

steak


----------



## mbasiszta

steak - kale


----------



## lifesaver

egg roll


----------



## chefmaloney

lollipop


----------



## mbasiszta

chefmaloney said:


> lollipop


lollipop - pork chops


----------



## chefmaloney

squash


----------



## lifesaver

ham


----------



## babetoo

mayo


----------



## quicksilver

babetoo said:


> mayo


 
opera creams


----------



## mbasiszta

quicksilver said:


> opera creams


opera creams - sandwiches


----------



## lifesaver

sesame seed


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> sesame seed


Deviled eggs


----------



## sattie

salad


----------



## quicksilver

Enough with the deviled eggs already. I'm getting bloated! They're my favorite!

swiss meringue


----------



## deelady

egg drop soup


----------



## lifesaver

peanut butter


----------



## quicksilver

potatoes au gratin


----------



## deelady

nesquik


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> nesquik


 
kiwi tart


----------



## africhef

sopapillas


----------



## quicksilver

africhef said:


> sopapillas


 
shanghai chicken


----------



## getoutamykitchen

near beer


----------



## lifesaver

ruben sandwich


----------



## getoutamykitchen

hash browns


----------



## lifesaver

salad


----------



## quicksilver

do not say DEVILED EGGS!

dresden sauce


----------



## lifesaver

elk meat


----------



## deelady

tatar sauce


----------



## lifesaver

tarter sauce = BOILED eggs.


----------



## deelady

eggs.....sardines


----------



## lifesaver

somebody  should be getting lots of  gas from all these  eggs by now.


----------



## africhef

halva


----------



## lifesaver

apple tart


----------



## sattie

tomato


----------



## lifesaver

onions


----------



## deelady

sweedish meatballs


----------



## jessicacarr

swiss cheese


----------



## deelady

entenmann's


----------



## africhef

soy beans


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Salad fixin's


----------



## africhef

navy bean


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> navy bean


nachos


----------



## africhef

seviche


----------



## deelady

energy drink


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> energy drink


king crab legs


----------



## africhef

soft crabs


----------



## mbasiszta

shucked oysters


----------



## africhef

ok the ssss are driving me nutty how about gravlax?

oysters-sake


----------



## mbasiszta

sake - eastern Boston tuna


----------



## deelady

albacore tuna


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> albacore tuna


Atlantic Salmon


----------



## deelady

nutrigrain


----------



## africhef

nigella


----------



## deelady

alligator fritter (I left off the s for you!!  )


----------



## mbasiszta

Atlantic Cod


----------



## lifesaver

donuts


----------



## deelady

stew


----------



## lifesaver

stew = watermelon


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> stew = watermelon


niblets


----------



## deelady

spaghetti


----------



## sattie

ice cream


----------



## lifesaver

ice cream


----------



## deelady

mango sorbet


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> mango sorbet


tacos


----------



## sattie

sardines


----------



## mbasiszta

sardines - slimmy eel


----------



## lifesaver

seasonings


----------



## sattie

sushi!


----------



## deelady

icee


----------



## sattie

eggos


----------



## deelady

shaved truffles


----------



## africhef

spit grilled squid


----------



## mbasiszta

squid - dicon


----------



## anna_bananna

nama shoyu


----------



## deelady

udon


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> udon


new potatoes


----------



## deelady

seaweed


----------



## chefmaloney

dumplings


----------



## mbasiszta

chefmaloney said:


> dumplings


shortbread


----------



## chefmaloney

shortbread> dillweed


----------



## mbasiszta

dillweed - Dungeness Crab


----------



## deelady

bubbles and squeak


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> bubbles and squeak


Kool-Aid


----------



## deelady

dunkin doughnuts


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> dunkin doughnuts


 Squid


----------



## africhef

darjeeling tea


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> darjeeling tea


artichokes


----------



## africhef

scallop


----------



## anna_bananna

pancakes


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> scallop


peas


----------



## africhef

stuffed crab


----------



## deelady

bananas foster


----------



## africhef

rose water


----------



## deelady

radish salad


----------



## africhef

dijonaisse


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> dijonaisse


escargot


----------



## deelady

tuna tartar


----------



## sattie

relish


----------



## deelady

hoppin john


----------



## sattie

noodles


----------



## deelady

salami


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> salami


iceberg


----------



## africhef

gravlax


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> gravlax


gravlax - xanthan gum


----------



## africhef

mirepoix


----------



## casuesmith

*Carol here*

Eggs


----------



## casuesmith

Xia   (Chinese for shrimp)
 E already taken


----------



## mbasiszta

casuesmith said:


> Xia (Chinese for shrimp)
> E already taken


Xia - applesauce
(Foreign words only if used in English?)


----------



## deelady

applesauce.......elephant ears


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sausage and eggs


----------



## africhef

stuffing


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> stuffing


gnocci


----------



## africhef

instant pudding


----------



## mbasiszta

ghee


----------



## getoutamykitchen

eel


----------



## africhef

loquat


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> loquat


tangerine


----------



## quicksilver

Delet yourself, creep!


----------



## africhef

eggplant


----------



## mbasiszta

eggplant - Tabasco


----------



## luckytrim

Oatmeal blondies


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> Oatmeal blondies


Sambuca


----------



## luckytrim

Alamo Chili


----------



## mbasiszta

Alamo Chili - Irish Coffee


----------



## luckytrim

eggs over easy


----------



## sattie

Yams


----------



## mbasiszta

sattie said:


> Yams


yams - sweet potatoes


----------



## sattie

spatzel


----------



## luckytrim

Leftovers


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> Leftovers


split peas


----------



## luckytrim

Saffron rice


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> Saffron rice


eggplant


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tasty Cakes


----------



## mbasiszta

getoutamykitchen said:


> Tasty Cakes


salted cod


----------



## africhef

dahl


----------



## mbasiszta

loganberry


----------



## luckytrim

Yakitori


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> Yakitori


Indian nut


----------



## luckytrim

Table salt


----------



## africhef

tomato


----------



## luckytrim

Olive salad


----------



## mbasiszta

Salad - dill


----------



## luckytrim

Dill - limberger  (limbUrger?)


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> Dill - limberger (limbUrger?)


roquefort


----------



## luckytrim

Taleggio


----------



## africhef

toast


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> Taleggio


 Taleggio - olive


----------



## luckytrim

Egg cream


----------



## mbasiszta

Mushroom


----------



## luckytrim

Marzipan


----------



## mbasiszta

Marzipan - Naan


----------



## bullseye

Naan--noodle


----------



## luckytrim

Enchilada


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> Enchilada


Aioli


----------



## luckytrim

ice cream sundae


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> ice cream sundae


sundae - espárrago


----------



## luckytrim

Oreo cookie


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> Oreo cookie


eggplant


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Taco Soup


----------



## mbasiszta

pepperoncini


----------



## luckytrim

iced coffee


----------



## africhef

espresso


----------



## deelady

onion


----------



## Wart

deelady said:


> onion



Nacho


----------



## deelady

ostrich


----------



## sattie

harissa


----------



## deelady

almond paste


----------



## sattie

egg drop soup


----------



## deelady

peanut chicken satay


----------



## africhef

nougat


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> peanut chicken satay


 satay - yogurt


----------



## lifesaver

yogurt = tootsy rolls


----------



## africhef

tipsy tart


----------



## mbasiszta

Tipsy tart - Tequila Tuna


----------



## africhef

apple butter


----------



## mbasiszta

ribeye steak


----------



## africhef

kettle corn


----------



## luckytrim

New york strip steak


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kahlua and Cream


----------



## sattie

maze


----------



## babetoo

éclair


----------



## getoutamykitchen

rib eye


----------



## africhef

eye of round


----------



## mbasiszta

dill


----------



## africhef

long island iced tea


----------



## DawnT

apple pan dowdy


----------



## mbasiszta

dowdy - yankee beans


----------



## africhef

salt pork


----------



## luckytrim

Kugel


----------



## quicksilver

leek soup


----------



## pugger

peas


----------



## luckytrim

Sasparilla


----------



## mbasiszta

sasparilla - albacore


----------



## quicksilver

earl grey tea


----------



## mbasiszta

tea - apricot
(I love Earl Gray tea)


----------



## quicksilver

And I love apricot
turnovers


----------



## mbasiszta

quicksilver said:


> And I love apricot
> turnovers


split pea soup


----------



## quicksilver

pomagrante juice


----------



## mbasiszta

juice - emmental


----------



## lifesaver

lemon chicken


----------



## quicksilver

Nachos


----------



## mbasiszta

quicksilver said:


> Nachos


Sheep's head mushroom


----------



## quicksilver

mud pies


----------



## mbasiszta

mud pies - sambal oeleck


----------



## getoutamykitchen

kumquat


----------



## mbasiszta

kumquat - tapioca


----------



## africhef

ale


----------



## mbasiszta

ale - egg


----------



## africhef

gravlax


----------



## mbasiszta

gravlax - xanthan gum


----------



## africhef

milo


----------



## mbasiszta

milo - osso


----------



## africhef

oxtail


----------



## luckytrim

lasagna


----------



## africhef

artichoke


----------



## luckytrim

Empenada


----------



## getoutamykitchen

acorn squash


----------



## lifesaver

hamburger helper


----------



## mbasiszta

getoutamykitchen said:


> acorn squash


I hate squash of any kind - but haricot beans are cool!


----------



## Loprraine

haricot beans = sardines


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sardines  -  sweet potato pie


----------



## mbasiszta

getoutamykitchen said:


> sardines - sweet potato pie


Emmental


----------



## africhef

licorice


----------



## mbasiszta

licorice - endive


----------



## luckytrim

eggnog pie


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> eggnog pie


esparagras


----------



## getoutamykitchen

salt & vinegar potato chips


----------



## lifesaver

salmon


----------



## mbasiszta

salmon - nectarine


----------



## luckytrim

Egg and bacon pie


----------



## marigeorge

pie

éclair


----------



## mbasiszta

roast


----------



## luckytrim

toast


----------



## mbasiszta

Tabasco


----------



## luckytrim

Oatmeal Raisin Biscuit


----------



## mbasiszta

Biscuit - Tilapia


----------



## luckytrim

Apple tart


----------



## mbasiszta

torpedo onions


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sweet & sour BBQ


----------



## mbasiszta

BBQ - queso


----------



## africhef

queso-olives


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> queso-olives


sardines


----------



## luckytrim

Sable cookies


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Eggsalad


----------



## sattie

devonshire cream


----------



## mbasiszta

sattie said:


> devonshire cream


mussel


----------



## deelady

mussel........linguini


----------



## getoutamykitchen

iced coffee


----------



## africhef

elephant ears


----------



## mbasiszta

schnitzel


----------



## Loprraine

lo mein............


----------



## mbasiszta

naan


----------



## spazticarwen

nutmeg


----------



## sattie

garam masala


----------



## deelady

albacore tuna


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Apricots


----------



## mbasiszta

sangria


----------



## africhef

applejack


----------



## mbasiszta

Kaffir limes


----------



## luckytrim

Swiss steak


----------



## africhef

key lime


----------



## luckytrim

emmenthal cheese


----------



## deelady

earl grey tea


----------



## luckytrim

eclaire cake


----------



## deelady

eggs over easy


----------



## mbasiszta

Yams


----------



## Loprraine

Sour Cream.....


----------



## mbasiszta

mince meat pie!


----------



## Loprraine

eggplant..........


----------



## mbasiszta

eggplant (yuk) - tortillas


----------



## Loprraine

tortillas = sweet potato


----------



## mbasiszta

sweet potato - onion soup


----------



## deelady

pringles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pringles  -  salami


----------



## luckytrim

Italian Dressing


----------



## Loprraine

dressing = grits


----------



## mbasiszta

grits - strawberry


----------



## deelady

mbasiszta said:


> grits - strawberry


 yogurt


----------



## mbasiszta

yogurt - truffle


----------



## lifesaver

turtle soup


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> turtle soup


prohibited food


----------



## lifesaver

peas and carrots


----------



## mbasiszta

succotash and rice


----------



## deelady

rice......E.T. cereal


----------



## mbasiszta

Cereal - lobster


----------



## Katie H

lobster - ratatouille


----------



## mbasiszta

ratatouille - esparagras


----------



## deelady

succotash


----------



## getoutamykitchen

ham and eggs


----------



## africhef

spaetzle


----------



## luckytrim

Egg noodles


----------



## africhef

strudel


----------



## luckytrim

lamb burgers


----------



## deelady

sun chips


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sizzling bacon


----------



## luckytrim

Nacho's


----------



## mbasiszta

salted salmon


----------



## deelady

nerds candy


----------



## mbasiszta

yuca


----------



## deelady

apple tart


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tortilla chips


----------



## mbasiszta

chips - salsa


----------



## luckytrim

Apple dumplings


----------



## mbasiszta

sweet pickles


----------



## deelady

sunflower seed


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> sunflower seed


dunkin' donuts


----------



## luckytrim

Salami n' pasta salad


----------



## mbasiszta

dalat wine


----------



## deelady

elderberries


----------



## sattie

sausage biscuits


----------



## mbasiszta

shrimp sausage


----------



## deelady

escarole and beans


----------



## mbasiszta

snails and rice


----------



## deelady

I always get the E's............

egg fried rice


----------



## mbasiszta

Me too . . . 
escargot


----------



## deelady

tuna burger


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> tuna burger


rosemary


----------



## deelady

yellow squash


----------



## mbasiszta

hors d'oeuvres


----------



## deelady

squid


----------



## mbasiszta

squid - dukkah


----------



## deelady

hash


----------



## mbasiszta

hash - honey


----------



## deelady

yarrow


----------



## bullseye

winter squash


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hoe Cakes


----------



## mbasiszta

split peas


----------



## deelady

spinach souffle


----------



## mbasiszta

Emmental


----------



## luckytrim

left overs


----------



## bullseye

left overs--sambal


----------



## mbasiszta

sambal - lobster


----------



## bullseye

lobster-- remoulade


----------



## deelady

enchilada


----------



## sattie

asiago cheese


----------



## deelady

entree


----------



## sattie

endive


----------



## deelady

Sattie!!! Stop give me those E's!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr

Heehee

Edible Flowers


----------



## luckytrim

Strawberry shortcake


----------



## mbasiszta

espárrago


----------



## luckytrim

Oysters rockefeller


----------



## sattie

rhubarb


----------



## mbasiszta

sattie said:


> rhubarb


bouillabasse


----------



## lifesaver

Eggplant


----------



## getoutamykitchen

toasted almonds


----------



## RobsanX

Shitake mushrooms


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sweet Rolls


----------



## sattie

spam


----------



## mbasiszta

mustard greens


----------



## luckytrim

spun sugar


----------



## mbasiszta

real sweet = (cotton candy)


----------



## lifesaver

Yams


----------



## mbasiszta

yams - sushi


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Idaho Potato


----------



## sattie

Onion rings


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Saurkaut


----------



## mbasiszta

tea


----------



## deelady

apple crumb muffin


----------



## Saphellae

Nanaimo Bar


----------



## deelady

rouladen


----------



## sattie

nectarine


----------



## deelady

eel roll


----------



## getoutamykitchen

lemon zest


----------



## luckytrim

Turnip greens


----------



## mbasiszta

sauerkraut


----------



## luckytrim

tabbouleh burgers


----------



## mbasiszta

schnaps


----------



## luckytrim

Salmon filets


----------



## mbasiszta

sparrow grass


----------



## luckytrim

s'mores


----------



## Loprraine

semolina......


----------



## luckytrim

Alfajores (sandwich cookies)


----------



## lifesaver

sloppy joes


----------



## deelady

sliced cucumber


----------



## luckytrim

Rolled oats


----------



## deelady

super fine sugar


----------



## lifesaver

rosemary


----------



## RobsanX

Yellow Cake


----------



## Loprraine

Eggplant..........


----------



## lifesaver

tootsie rolls


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sliced tomato


----------



## luckytrim

onion bagels


----------



## bullseye

onion bagels--scungilli


----------



## mbasiszta

Indian curry


----------



## lifesaver

yams


----------



## bullseye

yams--sandwich


----------



## lifesaver

hashbrowns


----------



## getoutamykitchen

soup of any kind


----------



## lifesaver

donuts


----------



## luckytrim

sardine butter


----------



## Loprraine

rutabaga.......


----------



## luckytrim

Radish dip


----------



## lifesaver

asparagus


----------



## luckytrim

YOU NEED A "p"


----------



## lifesaver

pulp


----------



## luckytrim

Pork chop


----------



## Loprraine

*P*imenton............


----------



## lifesaver

potato


----------



## Loprraine

potat*O *= *O*xtail


----------



## luckytrim

Oxtail - leftovers


----------



## lifesaver

SouP


----------



## lifesaver

SouP = PluM


----------



## luckytrim

pluM - MinestronE


----------



## mbasiszta

MinestronE - Endive


----------



## lifesaver

MinestronE = ElboW MacaronI


----------



## mbasiszta

ElboW MacaronI - Italian Wine


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ensalada De Papa


----------



## mbasiszta

Artichoke


----------



## Loprraine

Eggs Benedict...........


----------



## mbasiszta

Eggs BenedicT - Tofu


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Urulakazhangu Kaarakari 
  (Spicy potato curry)


----------



## luckytrim

*I*odized sal*t*


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Thousand Island Dressing


----------



## luckytrim

*G*inger sna*P*


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Poptart


----------



## luckytrim

*T*urtle sou*P*


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pesto


----------



## luckytrim

Onion Bagel


----------



## getoutamykitchen

lemon merringe pie


----------



## luckytrim

Essence of Emeril


----------



## bullseye

langostino


----------



## luckytrim

Oatmeal


----------



## bullseye

linguini


----------



## Wart

Ice


----------



## deelady

edible mushrooms


----------



## mbasiszta

spicy tuna


----------



## sattie

apple wood bacon


----------



## deelady

nestle chocolate milk


----------



## mbasiszta

kale


----------



## deelady

etouffee


----------



## bullseye

eel............


----------



## mbasiszta

eel - linguini


----------



## getoutamykitchen

instant potatoes


----------



## mbasiszta

getoutamykitchen said:


> instant potatoes


sake


----------



## luckytrim

easter egg


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> easter egg


Granola


----------



## africhef

apples


----------



## marigeorge

mbasiszta said:


> Granola


 
aubergine


----------



## luckytrim

eggnog cake


----------



## mbasiszta

CakE - Eclaire


----------



## luckytrim

Eggplant puree'


----------



## mbasiszta

pureE - Emmental


----------



## luckytrim

Lamb and apple casserole


----------



## africhef

elephant garlic


----------



## luckytrim

Cabbage Creole


----------



## mbasiszta

Easy Uncle Ben rice


----------



## luckytrim

enchelada sauce


----------



## mbasiszta

enchilada (sp) sauce - early potatoes


----------



## Wart

Snapper


----------



## Essiebunny

rapini


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Italian Sausage


----------



## mbasiszta

eggroll


----------



## africhef

liver and onions


----------



## luckytrim

spumoni


----------



## mbasiszta

ice cream


----------



## bullseye

macaroon


----------



## africhef

noodles


----------



## mbasiszta

noodles - sausages


----------



## bullseye

sausages--sage


----------



## mbasiszta

sage - endive


----------



## bullseye

endive--Edam


----------



## AuntieV

monkfish


----------



## bullseye

monkfish--haddock


----------



## Essiebunny

kebab


----------



## deelady

bourbon balls


----------



## africhef

biltong


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> bourbon balls


straight shot


----------



## mbasiszta

africhef said:


> biltong


ghee


----------



## radhuni

Echoder Torkari


----------



## mbasiszta

Indian rice


----------



## luckytrim

Escarole


----------



## mbasiszta

Escarole - escargot


----------



## sattie

tripe


----------



## mbasiszta

tripe - innards


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sattie said:


> tripe


 
Tripe >> Endive


----------



## deelady

endive.......Entnmann's Dounuts


----------



## lifesaver

spaghetti


----------



## deelady

ink pasta


----------



## sattie

apple fritter


----------



## lifesaver

apple pie


----------



## mbasiszta

pie - English pudding


----------



## deelady

mbasiszta said:


> pie - English pudding


 



gazpacho


----------



## mbasiszta

gazpacho - oreo cookies


----------



## deelady

sandwich cookies


----------



## mbasiszta

sandwich cookies - sugar cookies


----------



## deelady

sesame cracker


----------



## mbasiszta

cracker - rice-a-roni


----------



## deelady

ice pop


----------



## mbasiszta

ice - pop > pure honey


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Yellow Rice


----------



## mbasiszta

esparago


----------



## Loprraine

oxtail............


----------



## mbasiszta

lentil soup


----------



## Loprraine

pappadum.....


----------



## luckytrim

mustard greens


----------



## deelady

sweet and sour


----------



## Mama

raspberry


----------



## luckytrim

Yogurt


----------



## deelady

tripe


----------



## mbasiszta

tripe - entrails


----------



## deelady

sauteed spinach


----------



## mbasiszta

spinach - hablibut


----------



## deelady

tortilla pie


----------



## mbasiszta

early morning coffe


----------



## deelady

earl grey tea.


----------



## Loprraine

apricots........


----------



## deelady

sunmaid raisins


----------



## mbasiszta

seaweed soup


----------



## Katie H

seaweed soup - pear honey


----------



## mbasiszta

honey - yankee beans


----------



## Katie H

beans - sausage


----------



## radhuni

Elachi biscuit


----------



## deelady

radhuni said:


> Elachi biscuit


 
Tandoori


----------



## luckytrim

Ibarra Chocolate Cake


----------



## africhef

eggs over easy


----------



## mbasiszta

Yucca


----------



## Loprraine

apricot...............


----------



## Tae

toast


----------



## mbasiszta

tortellini


----------



## deelady

Ice cream sandwich


----------



## africhef

halva


----------



## x-termin8or

Apple


----------



## Tae

Escalope


----------



## sattie

egg drop soup


----------



## Tae

plum cake


----------



## luckytrim

early peas


----------



## deelady

saffron


----------



## luckytrim

new potatoes


----------



## deelady

sauerbraten


----------



## luckytrim

necco wafers


----------



## deelady

suddenly salad


----------



## Tae

duck


----------



## mbasiszta

duck - kielbasa


----------



## Loprraine

apple crisp.............


----------



## deelady

pinapple smoothy


----------



## mbasiszta

yellow rice


----------



## Loprraine

eel................


----------



## luckytrim

Layered salad


----------



## deelady

doughnut holes


----------



## luckytrim

Sesame breadstick


----------



## mbasiszta

breadstick - kale


----------



## Loprraine

kale = egg salad


----------



## mbasiszta

egg salad - dolmas


----------



## luckytrim

Soft ice cream


----------



## deelady

mint


----------



## mbasiszta

Mint - Tea


----------



## deelady

angelfood cakes


----------



## africhef

savory


----------



## deelady

yeast bread


----------



## luckytrim

Drippings


----------



## mbasiszta

Drippings - sauce d'duck


----------



## dave the baker

kalamata olives


----------



## mbasiszta

olives - sardines d'Italia


----------



## dave the baker

artichokes


----------



## mbasiszta

submarine sandwiches


----------



## dave the baker

sea scallops


----------



## mbasiszta

sea cumumbers


----------



## dave the baker

sage


----------



## mbasiszta

sage - early wine


----------



## luckytrim

Enchilada sauce


----------



## africhef

scallops


----------



## mbasiszta

Scallops - Spicy


----------



## luckytrim

hey Africhef---- you needed an "E"


----------



## dave the baker

e - Endive


----------



## deelady

egg white powder


----------



## dave the baker

risotto


----------



## mbasiszta

risotto - open faced sandwich


----------



## Loprraine

sandwich = hog jowl


----------



## mbasiszta

hog jowl - langostos/lobsters


----------



## luckytrim

spring roll


----------



## africhef

licorice


----------



## mbasiszta

licorice - eclair


----------



## luckytrim

Rice-a-roni


----------



## sattie

ice cream sundae


----------



## pugger

Enchilada


----------



## dave the baker

rigatoni                  Is "rice-a-roni" a food?


----------



## luckytrim

*Rice-A-Roni* is a product of Quaker Oats. It is a boxed food mix that consists of rice and sometimes other ingredients. 

apple cider vinegar


----------



## deelady

ramen noodles


----------



## dave the baker

Lucky: I was being facitious. (spelling?)

s - scones


----------



## mbasiszta

Scones - scallops


----------



## luckytrim

Dave - So was I !! (the "other ingredients" part scares me!)  
(facetious)

scallop skewers


----------



## mbasiszta

scallop skewers - smoked


----------



## deelady

mbasiszta said:


> scallop skewers - smoked


 

date bars


----------



## mbasiszta

sheep's head mushrooms


----------



## deelady

stuffed crab


----------



## mbasiszta

stuffed crab - boiled crab (in a spicy marinade)


----------



## deelady

brandy snaps


----------



## mbasiszta

schnaps


----------



## deelady

sub sandwich


----------



## mbasiszta

sanwich - halibut


----------



## dave the baker

s - salami


----------



## mbasiszta

salami - Indian Naan


----------



## dave the baker

n - noodle


----------



## mbasiszta

eggs


----------



## radhuni

Shak vaga


----------



## mbasiszta

a - apricot


----------



## luckytrim

Egg white


----------



## mbasiszta

egg white - easy omlette


----------



## luckytrim

Espresso cake


----------



## Loprraine

eggplant................


----------



## mbasiszta

eggplant - tangerine


----------



## dave the baker

e - escargot


----------



## mbasiszta

escargot - tilapia


----------



## dave the baker

a - asparagus


----------



## mbasiszta

asparagus - shrimp


----------



## Loprraine

shrimp = pears


----------



## deelady

sandies


----------



## mbasiszta

sandies - scampi


----------



## dave the baker

i - indian pudding


----------



## deelady

grapenut pudding


----------



## dave the baker

g - gazpacho


----------



## mbasiszta

gazpacho - orange


----------



## dave the baker

e - endamame

We certainly end up with a lot of e's, don't we?


----------



## Loprraine

edamame - egg salad


----------



## bullseye

egg salad--duck


----------



## dave the baker

k - kipper


----------



## Loprraine

kipper= rocket


----------



## deelady

rocket.....tartar


----------



## dave the baker

What kind of food is "rocket"?  I've eaten a submarine before, but never heard of that one.............r - radish


----------



## mbasiszta

dave the baker said:


> e - endamame
> 
> We certainly end up with a lot of e's, don't we?


It is "edamame". But you are right, one has to be creative to change the last letter of one's new word.  RO LOL


----------



## mbasiszta

dave the baker said:


> What kind of food is "rocket"? I've eaten a submarine before, but never heard of that one.............r - radish


"Rocket" is a frequently used word in the British Empire and Australia for lettuce.


----------



## deelady

radish....hashbrown


----------



## mbasiszta

hashbrown - navy bean soup


----------



## dave the baker

p - parsnip  (sauteed would be nice)


----------



## deelady

parsnip.....pea soup


----------



## dave the baker

p - pork


----------



## mbasiszta

pork - kumquat


----------



## africhef

toast


----------



## Loprraine

toast = tamarind


----------



## mbasiszta

tamarind - duck


----------



## luckytrim

Kimchi


----------



## dave the baker

i - inkfish


----------



## luckytrim

Haggis


----------



## mbasiszta

salted cod


----------



## Laurel

deviled egg


----------



## luckytrim

Galaktoboureko


----------



## mbasiszta

olives


----------



## deelady

salmon cakes


----------



## luckytrim

stuffed Baked potato


----------



## deelady

orange push-up


----------



## lifesaver

potato salad


----------



## deelady

danish twist


----------



## mbasiszta

turkey


----------



## deelady

yarrow


----------



## lifesaver

yellow spaghetti squash


----------



## mbasiszta

halibut


----------



## deelady

tri tip


----------



## lifesaver

pasta salad


----------



## mbasiszta

salad - date


----------



## lifesaver

enchaladas


----------



## mbasiszta

enchiladas - spider crab


----------



## lifesaver

salisbery steak


----------



## dave the baker

s - sorghum


----------



## lifesaver

monkey bread


----------



## deelady

dave the baker said:


> s - sorghum


 
makluba


----------



## Glorie

anise


----------



## africhef

escarole


----------



## luckytrim

egg fu yung


----------



## mbasiszta

gnochi


----------



## Glorie

spaghetti


----------



## mbasiszta

Italian sausage


----------



## dave the baker

e - entremets


----------



## mbasiszta

shellfish


----------



## dave the baker

h - hasenpfeffer


----------



## mbasiszta

hasenpfeffer - raspberry


----------



## africhef

yak milk


----------



## luckytrim

k- King Ranch Casserole


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> k- King Ranch Casserole


e- edamame


----------



## luckytrim

Emerald mayonnaise


----------



## mbasiszta

Mayonnaise - emmental


----------



## deelady

lobster ravioli


----------



## luckytrim

Italian-style Broccoli


----------



## deelady

Indian Fry Bread


----------



## luckytrim

Dagwood Sandwich


----------



## deelady

ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## luckytrim

Hot buttered rum


----------



## deelady

meyers lemon


----------



## luckytrim

Niblets


----------



## lifesaver

sausage links


----------



## luckytrim

Spaghetti pie


----------



## dave the baker

E - escarole


----------



## luckytrim

Egg pie


----------



## deelady

english muffin pizzas


----------



## mbasiszta

pie - endive lettuce
pizzas - sweet corn


----------



## luckytrim

NECCO Wafers


----------



## deelady

salsberry steak


----------



## luckytrim

kiwi / mango salsa


----------



## lifesaver

angelhair pasta


----------



## mbasiszta

a- anchovies


----------



## luckytrim

spider cookies


----------



## lifesaver

salad


----------



## smoothseas

alaska (baked)


----------



## luckytrim

you need a "D"


----------



## mbasiszta

d- dungeness crab
*smoothseas: read the rules of this game (first message).


----------



## lifesaver

banana nut bread


----------



## mbasiszta

d - diced onions


----------



## lifesaver

sea salt


----------



## mbasiszta

salt - Tilapia


----------



## lifesaver

apple pie


----------



## mbasiszta

eggnogg


----------



## luckytrim

ginger shrimp


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> ginger shrimp


pita bread


----------



## lifesaver

prunes


----------



## bullseye

pita bread--danish


----------



## mbasiszta

danish - hors d'oeuvres


----------



## lifesaver

good eats


----------



## lifesaver

oops!


----------



## lifesaver

spaghetti


----------



## bullseye

hors d'oeuvres--sirloin steak


----------



## lifesaver

spaghetti = idaho potatoes


----------



## bullseye

idaho potatoes--sirloin steak


----------



## lifesaver

sirloin steak = kiwi


----------



## bullseye

kiwi--isinglass


----------



## lifesaver

salsa


----------



## bullseye

salsa--anchovy


----------



## mbasiszta

anchovy - yellow fin tuna


----------



## radhuni

Alur Dum (potato with thick spicy gravy)


----------



## mbasiszta

m - mackeral


----------



## radhuni

l - lau torkari (bottle gourd curry)


----------



## luckytrim

Iced coffee


----------



## mbasiszta

coffee - eclair (chocolate)


----------



## mbasiszta

radhuni said:


> l - lau torkari (bottle gourd curry)


[If foreign languages are acceptable] lau torkari - igado (delicious type of meat)


----------



## lifesaver

onions


----------



## luckytrim

Spare ribs


----------



## mbasiszta

sambuca


----------



## lifesaver

anglehair pasta


----------



## mbasiszta

pasta - antipasto


----------



## luckytrim

onion rings


----------



## mbasiszta

onion rings - spaghetti


----------



## sattie

Italian fried ice


----------



## Loprraine

egg drop soup


----------



## mbasiszta

Loprraine said:


> egg drop soup


persimmon


----------



## deelady

nann


----------



## mbasiszta

nann - navy bean soup


----------



## Essiebunny

pizza


----------



## mbasiszta

pizza - apples


----------



## bullseye

apples--squash


----------



## mbasiszta

squash - hablibut


----------



## bullseye

halibut--trout


----------



## mbasiszta

trout - tilapia


----------



## luckytrim

Aromatic herbs


----------



## mbasiszta

sturgeon


----------



## luckytrim

New orleans-style snack mix


----------



## mbasiszta

mix - xanthan gum


----------



## deelady

mallows


----------



## mbasiszta

mallows - swamp laxative


----------



## luckytrim

Egg wash


----------



## mbasiszta

haricot beans


----------



## luckytrim

succatash


----------



## mbasiszta

hashbrowns


----------



## luckytrim

spinach


----------



## mbasiszta

spinach - halibut (want to say "Popeye")


----------



## sattie

tri-tip steak


----------



## mbasiszta

steak - King Crab


----------



## sattie

bacon


----------



## mbasiszta

bacon - n' eggs


----------



## luckytrim

Shish kabob


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> Shish kabob


Baked Alaskan


----------



## luckytrim

Did you mean "baked alaska" or do you have a secret recipe for eskimo ?


NECTARINE


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> Did you mean "baked alaska" or do you have a secret recipe for eskimo ?
> NECTARINE


You got me.
Egg foo yung


----------



## luckytrim

Ginger sauce


----------



## mbasiszta

extra gravy


----------



## luckytrim

Yakamie


----------



## mbasiszta

Yakamie - Edamame
{Thanks for turning me on to the Yakamie recipie!}


----------



## luckytrim

> thanks for turning me on to the yakamie recipie


yum !




Elderberry pie


----------



## mbasiszta

East Bay Yabbies


----------



## deelady

sea weed


----------



## mbasiszta

sea weed - Dungeness crab


----------



## deelady

bone marrow


----------



## mbasiszta

marrow - whitefish


----------



## deelady

mbasiszta said:


> marrow - whitefish


 

hot dog


----------



## mbasiszta

hot dog - gumbo


----------



## deelady

oreo ice cream


----------



## mbasiszta

m - mussels


----------



## deelady

spanikopita


----------



## sattie

apple sauce


----------



## deelady

sattie said:


> apple sauce


 

elk


----------



## mbasiszta

elk - kale


----------



## Barbara L

kale - eggnog

Barbara


----------



## mbasiszta

eggnog  - tis the season - grapes


----------



## luckytrim

Salad dressing


----------



## mbasiszta

dressing - gyozo


----------



## luckytrim

orange pudding


----------



## mbasiszta

pudding - gouda


----------



## luckytrim

acorn squash with pecan streusel topping


----------



## mbasiszta

Yikes! Which word do I use?
acorn - noodles
squash (yuk) - halibut
streusel - longostino


----------



## sattie

onion


----------



## mbasiszta

onion - Nantucket crab


----------



## sattie

baklava


----------



## mbasiszta

baklava - abalone


----------



## luckytrim

> Yikes! Which word do I use?
> acorn - noodles
> squash (yuk) - halibut
> streusel - longostino
> __________________


TOPPING would have been a good choice!



eccles Cake 

(play off BAGEL)


----------



## mbasiszta

luckytrim said:


> TOPPING would have been a good choice!
> eccles Cake (play off BAGEL)


 
But 'topping' is not a food?


----------



## deelady

edible flower


----------



## radhuni

Rohu Kalia


----------



## deelady

armenian string cheese


----------



## mbasiszta

cheese - East Indian Tandorri Chicken


----------



## deelady

noodle casserole


----------



## mbasiszta

deelady said:


> noodle casserole


[My mother made this with cheese, onions, potato chips and mushroom soup - mmmm]
escargot


----------



## deelady

escargot......tuna cakes


----------



## mbasiszta

tuna cakes - sushi


----------



## luckytrim

irish potatoes


----------



## mbasiszta

potatoes - shrimp


----------



## sattie

plouts


----------



## mbasiszta

plouts - steamed rice


----------



## bullseye

steamed rice--elk


----------



## mbasiszta

elk - kashi


----------



## bullseye

kashi--Imperial


----------



## mbasiszta

Imperial - lachs


----------



## bullseye

lachs--Sockeye salmon


----------



## mbasiszta

salmon - nectarine


----------



## bullseye

nectarine--eclair


----------



## mbasiszta

eclair - rock cornish game hen


----------



## luckytrim

nacho cheeseburger


----------



## mbasiszta

cheeseburger - Ribs


----------



## luckytrim

sherry vinegar


----------



## mbasiszta

vinegar - ribeye


----------



## luckytrim

elderberry wine


----------



## mbasiszta

wine - egg beaters


----------



## bullseye

egg beaters--sturgeon


----------



## mbasiszta

sturgeon - nutmeg


----------



## bullseye

nutmeg--golumpki


----------



## mbasiszta

golumpki - ice cream


----------



## bullseye

ice cream--maize


----------



## mbasiszta

maize - edamame


----------



## bullseye

edamame--eggplant


----------



## mbasiszta

eggplant - trout


----------



## bullseye

trout--toast  (can we exhaust the "t"s?)


----------



## mbasiszta

turtle soup (mock?)


----------



## deelady

Pepper soup (Nigerian dish)


----------



## mbasiszta

porcupine soup (Kentucky soup)


----------



## deelady

pineapple topping


----------



## mbasiszta

g - gorgonzola


----------



## bullseye

gorgonzola--apricot


----------



## luckytrim

Tapioca


----------



## mbasiszta

tapioca - abalone


----------



## luckytrim

Earl grey tea


----------



## mbasiszta

tea - apple strudel


----------



## mmorphies

limes


----------



## JustMeToo

sausage


----------



## mbasiszta

sausage - eggs benedict


----------



## mmorphies

taco


----------



## mbasiszta

taco - orange ruffy


----------



## luckytrim

yogurt


----------



## Katie H

twuffles (for Uncle Bob)...


----------



## mmorphies

taffy


----------



## JustMeToo

yogurt - turkish taffy


----------



## mbasiszta

taffy - yankee beans


----------



## JustMeToo

beans - sweet peppers


----------



## mmorphies

salsa


----------



## JustMeToo

Anise Seed


----------



## mbasiszta

seed - dungeness crab


----------



## JustMeToo

Banana Bread


----------



## mmorphies

donuts


----------



## JustMeToo

spagetti


----------



## mbasiszta

Irish coffee


----------



## luckytrim

eNSALADA pICO dE gALLO


----------



## mmorphies

orange sherbet


----------



## mbasiszta

sherbert - tacos de chorizo


----------



## mmorphies

orzo


----------



## mbasiszta

orzo - olives


----------



## luckytrim

saffron rice


----------



## mbasiszta

rice - easy flapjacks


----------



## luckytrim

Steak sauce


----------



## sattie

eggos!


----------



## JustMeToo

saltine crackers


----------



## sattie

sardines


----------



## mbasiszta

scampi


----------



## JustMeToo

ice cream


----------



## luckytrim

Milk duds


----------



## mmorphies

eggs


----------



## luckytrim

..........ya need a "S" word, mmorphies


----------



## Rookiecook

eggs - sponge cake


----------



## luckytrim

you need a word that begins with "S"


----------



## JustMeToo

I believe it is "E"!
Sponge Cake - Eastern Potatoes


----------



## mbasiszta

or "e" - enchiladas
Now "s" - shrimp (tiger?)


----------



## JustMeToo

popcorn


----------



## mbasiszta

n- Nantucket Sound Clams


----------



## JustMeToo

Sea Scallops


----------



## mbasiszta

scallops - shallot


----------



## bullseye

shallot--tiramisu


----------



## mbasiszta

tiramisu - urchin (sea)


----------



## radhuni

Notey shak vajha


----------



## Luvs2Cook

virgin olive oil


----------



## mbasiszta

l = longostos


----------



## Loprraine

Sauerkraut......


----------



## mbasiszta

t = truffle


----------



## Loprraine

E = Elderberry


----------



## mbasiszta

y = yellow rice (Mexican)


----------



## Loprraine

E = Eggroll


----------



## JustMeToo

lettuce


----------



## Myop

E - eel


----------



## Loprraine

L = Lamb


----------



## Myop

B - Beans


----------



## Loprraine

S = Soup


----------



## Myop

P - Pear


----------



## Loprraine

R = Rutabaga


----------



## mbasiszta

a = anchovy


----------



## deelady

mbasiszta said:


> a = anchovy


 
Yogurt


----------



## Mike K

Turkey


----------



## Loprraine

Yam............


----------



## JustMeToo

meatballs


----------



## mbasiszta

s = scallops


----------



## radhuni

Soybean curry


----------



## mbasiszta

curry - yabbies (Ghost Shrimp)


----------



## Myop

yabbies - squash


----------



## JustMeToo

squash - horseradish


----------



## mbasiszta

horseradish - hamburger


----------



## JustMeToo

Hamburger - Hotdog


----------



## mbasiszta

Hotdog - Beer


----------



## JustMeToo

beer-brew


----------



## Vanilla Bean

brew -  whiskey


----------



## mbasiszta

whiskey - mash


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mash  - honey


----------



## mbasiszta

honey - yams


----------



## Vanilla Bean

yams - shortbread


----------



## mbasiszta

shortbread - dungeness crab


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dungeness crab - Butterball turkey


----------



## mbasiszta

turkey - yankee pot roast


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yankee pot roast - Teriyaki Beef


----------



## radhuni

fruit salad


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fruit salad - deviled egg


----------



## mbasiszta

egg - Great Northern beans


----------



## JustMeToo

Beans - string beans


----------



## Vanilla Bean

string beans - shrimp cocktail


----------



## JustMeToo

cocktail - lettuce


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lettuce - egg foo yung


----------



## JustMeToo

egg foo yung - granola


----------



## Vanilla Bean

granola - apple danish


----------



## JustMeToo

danish - hash browns


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hash browns - stroganoff


----------



## JustMeToo

stoganoff - french fries


----------



## Vanilla Bean

french fries - salami


----------



## JustMeToo

salami - iceberg lettuce


----------



## Vanilla Bean

iceberg lettuce - eggplant parmesan


----------



## mbasiszta

parmesan - nudibranch soup


----------



## JustMeToo

soup - potatoes au gratin


----------



## mbasiszta

gratin - Newcastle calamari


----------



## JustMeToo

I love calamari

calamari - iced tea


----------



## mbasiszta

tea - abalone


----------



## deelady

abalone........earl grey tea


----------



## mbasiszta

tea - aioli


----------



## deelady

aioli........indian corn


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Indian corn - Neopolitan ice cream


----------



## mbasiszta

ice cream - mustard


----------



## deelady

mustard.......daikon radish


----------



## mbasiszta

radish - herbs


----------



## deelady

herbs......soba noodles


----------



## mbasiszta

noodles - split pea


----------



## JustMeToo

pea - ambrosia


----------



## mbasiszta

ambrosia - anise


----------



## Vanilla Bean

anise - eggs benedict


----------



## mbasiszta

eggs benedict - tilapia


----------



## Luvs2Cook

tilapia  - Anchovies


----------



## mbasiszta

anchovies - Sockeye salmon


----------



## sattie

naval oranges


----------



## mbasiszta

navel oranges - shrimp


----------



## JustMeToo

shrimp - pesto


----------



## mbasiszta

pesto - octopus


----------



## deelady

octopus......salt pork


----------



## Vanilla Bean

salt pork - kalamata olives


----------



## radhuni

sharshe ilish


----------



## mbasiszta

Foreign language? h - halibut


----------



## Myop

halibut - tomato


----------



## mbasiszta

tomato - Oscar (a type of fish)


----------



## JustMeToo

Oscar - Red roasted potatoes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

red roasted potatoes - shrimp scampi


----------



## appletart

shrimp scampi - Irish stew


----------



## deelady

irish stew....Washington apple


----------



## JustMeToo

apple - Eastern Potatoes


----------



## lifesaver

eastern potatoes = salmon


----------



## JustMeToo

salmon - noodles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

noodles - summer sausage


----------



## JustMeToo

summer sausage - elbow macaroni


----------



## Vanilla Bean

elbow macaroni - ice cream sundae


----------



## JillyG

*ice cream sundae...elephant ears*

x


----------



## deelady

elephant ears........slim jim


----------



## JustMeToo

slim jim - mashed potatoes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mashed potatoes - Salmon patties


----------



## JustMeToo

patties - sharp cheese


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sharp cheese - egg salad sandwich


----------



## JustMeToo

sandwich - horseradish


----------



## Vanilla Bean

horseradish - habanero


----------



## deelady

habenero.....open faced sandwich


----------



## Vanilla Bean

open-faced sandwich - ham-n-cheese omelet


----------



## Dove

*ham-n-cheese omelet
Talapia*


----------



## deelady

talapia.....apple dumpling


----------



## mbasiszta

dumpling - goose


----------



## Vanilla Bean

goose - eggplant, grilled


----------



## JustMeToo

eggplant - tuna fillet


----------



## Luvs2Cook

twinkies


----------



## JustMeToo

sweet and sour chicken


----------



## Luvs2Cook

cookies


----------



## Myop

seasame chicken


----------



## quicksilver

Myop said:


> seasame chicken


 
nachos


----------



## lifesaver

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## quicksilver

sesame coated chicken


----------



## Loprraine

nutella..............


----------



## Myop

apple


----------



## quicksilver

edamame


----------



## Myop

egg


----------



## quicksilver

gnocchi


----------



## lifesaver

Italian Lasagna


----------



## mbasiszta

lasagna - abalone


----------



## JustMeToo

eggo's


----------



## mbasiszta

eggo's - 'esparrago


----------



## JustMeToo

oysters


----------



## mbasiszta

oysters - stir-fry chicken


----------



## quicksilver

stir-fry chicken - negus


----------



## Vanilla Bean

steak tartar


----------



## mbasiszta

Vanilla Bean said:


> steak tartar


rice-a-roni (homemade, of course )


----------



## lifesaver

italian seasoning


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> italian seasoning


giant squid


----------



## lifesaver

donuts


----------



## JustMeToo

sausage


----------



## lifesaver

egg rolls


----------



## quicksilver

sushi


----------



## lifesaver

icky liver


----------



## Myop

rice


----------



## lifesaver

enchaladas


----------



## Myop

soup


----------



## lifesaver

plums


----------



## Vanilla Bean

plums  - spring roll


----------



## lifesaver

lady fingers


----------



## quicksilver

soupa de pesce


----------



## JustMeToo

elbow macaroni


----------



## quicksilver

iron steak


----------



## lifesaver

kelloggs corn flakes


----------



## quicksilver

sourdough


----------



## lifesaver

ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## quicksilver

halibut


----------



## lifesaver

tuna casserole


----------



## quicksilver

lifesaver said:


> tuna casserole


 escabeche


----------



## lifesaver

english muffin


----------



## quicksilver

nicoise salad


----------



## lifesaver

deviled eggs


----------



## quicksilver

stop with the plurals eggs - egg  I hate getting the same letter all the time! It's like eating the same thing all the time! LOL!

deviled egg - gazpacho


----------



## lifesaver

onion soup


----------



## quicksilver

pigs in a blanket


----------



## lifesaver

tostados


----------



## lifesaver

tostados = salsa


----------



## JustMeToo

apple pie


----------



## lifesaver

egg noodles


----------



## lifesaver

salad


----------



## JustMeToo

dried lima beans


----------



## lifesaver

sea salt


----------



## JustMeToo

turnip greens


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spinach salad


----------



## JustMeToo

dried beef


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fish taco


----------



## radhuni

oler dalna


----------



## lifesaver

applesauce


----------



## JustMeToo

eggs over easy


----------



## Loprraine

yeast..................


----------



## lifesaver

toast


----------



## JustMeToo

toast


----------



## lifesaver

tootsie roll


----------



## bglc32

liver


----------



## JustMeToo

raw onions


----------



## lifesaver

summer sausage


----------



## JustMeToo

egg McMuffin


----------



## bglc32

Nectarines


----------



## lifesaver

spaghetti sauce


----------



## mbasiszta

edamame


----------



## Myop

eggplant


----------



## mbasiszta

eggplant - tangerine


----------



## Myop

escargot


----------



## mbasiszta

escargot - trout


----------



## lifesaver

trout = tuna


----------



## bglc32

tuna = asparagus


----------



## JustMeToo

asparagus - sushi


----------



## Toots

sushi = ice cream


----------



## mbasiszta

ice cream - mackerel


----------



## quicksilver

mackerel - lardoon


----------



## mbasiszta

lardoon - newtons


----------



## heb1976

newtons --- spaghetti


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Ice cream


----------



## lifesaver

monkey bread


----------



## Luvs2Cook

bananas


----------



## bglc32

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## mbasiszta

bglc32 said:


> spaghetti and meatballs


salsa verde


----------



## Loprraine

salsa verde = empanadas


----------



## mbasiszta

empanadas - sandwiches


----------



## Luvs2Cook

sandwiches -- soup


----------



## Loprraine

soup = pear jam


----------



## mbasiszta

jam - marmalade


----------



## bglc32

Marmalade - enchiladas


----------



## Luvs2Cook

enchiladas  - tacos


----------



## JustMeToo

Tacos - Salisbury steak


----------



## getoutamykitchen

salisbury steak  -  Krispy Kream Donuts


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Shoo fly pie


----------



## lifesaver

english muffin


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Nuts


----------



## lifesaver

sausage


----------



## Luvs2Cook

eggs benedict


----------



## lifesaver

tenderloin


----------



## Loprraine

tenderloin = noodles


----------



## lifesaver

noodles = salad


----------



## Loprraine

salad = daikon


----------



## bglc32

daikon = nacho cheese


----------



## JustMeToo

Ellio's Pizza


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Pears


----------



## bglc32

Pears - stromboli


----------



## getoutamykitchen

iced coffee


----------



## mbasiszta

getoutamykitchen said:


> iced coffee


endive lettuce


----------



## lifesaver

enriched flour


----------



## radhuni

royna machher jhol


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Linguini


----------



## mbasiszta

Linguini - Irish Stew


----------



## JustMeToo

Weiners


----------



## lifesaver

Sunny Delight


----------



## bglc32

Tomato soup


----------



## lifesaver

Pea Soup with Ham


----------



## bglc32

Macaroni and cheese


----------



## JustMeToo

So many E's   LOL


----------



## JustMeToo

Easy Bake Brownies


----------



## lifesaver

Easy Bake Brownies = Sardines


----------



## mbasiszta

sardines - scampi


----------



## Vanilla Bean

scampi - ice cream float


----------



## bglc32

ice cream float - fruit salad


----------



## deelady

bglc32 said:


> ice cream float - fruit salad


 


danish


----------



## Naia

Danish - Hamburger


----------



## deelady

rattatoulli


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rattatoulli - iced tea


----------



## lifesaver

iced tea = angel hair pasta


----------



## mbasiszta

pasta - abalone


----------



## lifesaver

abalone  = egg noodles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

egg noodles - sugar cookies


----------



## lifesaver

sugar cookies = smoked salmon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

smoke salmon - nicoise salad


----------



## lifesaver

Deviled Ham


----------



## bglc32

Devilled Ham - hot tamales


----------



## JustMeToo

spinach


----------



## deelady

spinach....honey baked ham


----------



## lifesaver

honey baked ham = marshmallow cream pie


----------



## JustMeToo

marshmallow cream pie - extra cheese pizza


----------



## lifesaver

extra cheese pizza = artichokes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

artichokes - string beans


----------



## lifesaver

string beans = sour cream


----------



## radhuni

mocha ghanta


----------



## lifesaver

mocha ghanta = asian stir fry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

asian stir-fry - yummy peanut butter cookies


----------



## radhuni

yummy peanut butter cookies - sharshe ilish


----------



## JustMeToo

sharshe ilish - hash browns


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Stew


----------



## bglc32

watermelon


----------



## JustMeToo

non-fat yogurt


----------



## mbasiszta

yogurt - tortuga


----------



## JustMeToo

tortuga - articoke hearts


----------



## mbasiszta

smoked oysters


----------



## Nataliegon

smoked oysters - sea trout


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sea trout

Turkey legs


----------



## getoutamykitchen

seven grain bread


----------



## bglc32

seven grain bread - doughnut holes


----------



## JustMeToo

sugar donuts


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sloppy joes


----------



## JustMeToo

sauteed mushrooms


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spinach lasagna


----------



## JustMeToo

apple turnovers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stuffed shells


----------



## JustMeToo

sweet and sour chicken


----------



## Vanilla Bean

new potato salad


----------



## JustMeToo

dry navy beans


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Strawberry ice cream


----------



## JustMeToo

Marshmellow spread


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dill pickles


----------



## bglc32

sausage and eggs


----------



## lifesaver

eggs = spaghetti


----------



## getoutamykitchen

instant potato (yuck)


----------



## mbasiszta

getoutamykitchen said:


> instant potato (yuck)


oreo cookies


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sweet potato pie


----------



## JustMeToo

eggs benedict


----------



## bglc32

Tator tots


----------



## mbasiszta

bglc32 said:


> Tator tots


salsa verde


----------



## getoutamykitchen

eggs sunny side up


----------



## mbasiszta

getoutamykitchen said:


> eggs sunny side up


pancakes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

soup and salad


----------



## bullseye

daikon radish


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ham


----------



## bullseye

mallard


----------



## JoAnn L.

deviled eggs


----------



## Petez

salmon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Neopolitan ice cream


----------



## bglc32

mashed potatos


----------



## lifesaver

Salisbury Steak


----------



## bullseye

kale.......


----------



## lifesaver

Egg Sald


----------



## bullseye

dill


----------



## lifesaver

Lima Bean


----------



## bullseye

nacho


----------



## lifesaver

Onion Soup


----------



## bullseye

pancetta


----------



## lifesaver

Alphabet Soup


----------



## bullseye

paella


----------



## lifesaver

Apples


----------



## bullseye

sabayon


----------



## lifesaver

Nestles Chocolate


----------



## Erinny

eggplant


----------



## bullseye

tiramisu


----------



## mbasiszta

tiramisu - uni


----------



## lifesaver

uni - italian seasoning


----------



## JoAnn L.

gumbo


----------



## bglc32

orange marmalade


----------



## lifesaver

Egg Roll


----------



## JustMeToo

licorice


----------



## les

Easter eggs


----------



## JustMeToo

Welcome les

spicy salsa


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Soup de jour


----------



## lifesaver

Rabbit Stew


----------



## JustMeToo

waffles


----------



## bglc32

strawberry shortcake


----------



## lifesaver

Sausage Gravy


----------



## JoAnn L.

yellow tomato preserves


----------



## bglc32

smoked ham


----------



## lifesaver

Mayonnaise


----------



## Luvs2Cook

eggplant


----------



## lifesaver

Turnip


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Pizza


----------



## Erinny

artichoke


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Eggs Benedict


----------



## lifesaver

Tofu


----------



## Erinny

ugli fruit


----------



## lifesaver

Tootsie Roll


----------



## Erinny

lima beans


----------



## lifesaver

Sausage Patties


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Pierogies


----------



## bullseye

Sausage


----------



## deelady

eel roll


----------



## lifesaver

Lamb Chops


----------



## radhuni

seu vaja


----------



## JoAnn L.

apple crisp


----------



## bglc32

Pineapple upside down cake


----------



## lifesaver

Enchalada


----------



## JustMeToo

artichoke hearts


----------



## lifesaver

spaghetti and meat balls


----------



## JustMeToo

sausage and peppers


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Pepperoni


----------



## lifesaver

indian fry bread


----------



## Luvs2Cook

oops, I messed up the one before, sorry.


  D -   Diet Pepsi


----------



## lifesaver

ice cream


----------



## lifesaver

moon pie


----------



## JoAnn L.

elderberry wine


----------



## lifesaver

English Muffin


----------



## mbasiszta

muffin - newt egg rolls


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Salisbury steak


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kale soup


----------



## lifesaver

pea soup


----------



## bglc32

parsley


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yucca


----------



## JoAnn L.

Arrowroot starch


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hot peppers


----------



## mbasiszta

Vanilla Bean said:


> hot peppers


serrano


----------



## Nataliegon

serrano > orange jelly


----------



## mbasiszta

Nathalie said:


> serrano > orange jelly


yellow peppers


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sushi


----------



## bglc32

irish stew


----------



## JustMeToo

watermellon


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Noodles


----------



## lifesaver

sweet and sour sauce


----------



## JustMeToo

egglanders eggs


----------



## lifesaver

sausage egg mc muffin


----------



## bglc32

nougat


----------



## lifesaver

Tortilla


----------



## JoAnn L.

Apple-Raisin Betty


----------



## lifesaver

Apple-Raisis Betty - Yogurt


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Yams


----------



## lifesaver

Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## JoAnn L.

eggnog


----------



## JustMeToo

gnocchi


----------



## mbasiszta

Irish Coffee


----------



## bglc32

english muffins


----------



## JustMeToo

swirled cinnamin raisin bread


----------



## Loprraine

dandelion greens.......


----------



## bglc32

steamed carrots


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sausage links


----------



## JoAnn L.

scalloped potatoes and ham


----------



## mbasiszta

ham - mackeral


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mackeral - tuna


----------



## mbasiszta

Vanilla Bean said:


> mackeral - tuna


You need an "l" word Beanie    e.g. Lobster


----------



## Loprraine

lobster = rabbit


----------



## getoutamykitchen

toasted marshmellows


----------



## Loprraine

marshmellows = shrimp


----------



## JustMeToo

sweet italian sausage.


----------



## lifesaver

egg roll


----------



## mbasiszta

egg roll - linguini


----------



## JustMeToo

iced oatmeal cookies


----------



## lifesaver

linguini - indian corn


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> linguini - indian corn


neopolitan ice cream


----------



## lifesaver

monkey bread


----------



## mbasiszta

bread - dungeness crab


----------



## getoutamykitchen

blueberry cobbler


----------



## JoAnn L.

rice pudding


----------



## JustMeToo

Greek spinach pie


----------



## mbasiszta

JustMeToo said:


> Greek spinach pie


English Pot Pie


----------



## JustMeToo

These "E"'s are a killer

English Earl Grey Tea


----------



## JoAnn L.

Amish cookies


----------



## JustMeToo

Salisbury Steak


----------



## lifesaver

kelloggs raisin bran


----------



## Loprraine

Nanaimo Bars.............


----------



## bglc32

Swiss cheese


----------



## JoAnn L.

earthquake cake


----------



## lifesaver

egg noodles


----------



## JoAnn L.

strawberry slush


----------



## lifesaver

Strawberry Slush >>>> Hashbrowns

JustMeToo, I know what you mean about the "E's" i find the I's" to be the same problem.


----------



## mbasiszta

hashbrowns - smoked bacon & sunnyside up eggs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

stuffed eggplant


----------



## bglc32

stuffed eggplant - tomato sauce


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tomato sauce - English chips


----------



## mbasiszta

chips - salsa


----------



## Loprraine

salsa = apple dumpling


----------



## Luvs2Cook

apple dumpling (YumO)!  -   Grapes


----------



## Myop

Grapes - salmon


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Nectarines


----------



## Myop

soup


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Peaches


----------



## JustMeToo

shrimp scampi


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Ice cream sandwiches


----------



## bglc32

strawberry sherbert


----------



## Luvs2Cook

yum!

  tiramisu


----------



## JustMeToo

undercooked pork


----------



## Myop

potato chips


----------



## bglc32

potato chips - scalloped pototoes


----------



## JustMeToo

Stella Dora cookies


----------



## mbasiszta

salted cod


----------



## JustMeToo

Dunkin Donuts


----------



## mbasiszta

Newton smores


----------



## JustMeToo

smores - summer squash


----------



## mbasiszta

JustMeToo said:


> smores - summer squash


ragout haricot


----------



## Vanilla Bean

turkey legs


----------



## DarrenBarr

Salmon Tartar


----------



## emilyjoy1

rigatoni


----------



## mbasiszta

ink of squid soup


----------



## radhuni

paneer pulao


----------



## radhuni

olkopir torkari


----------



## mbasiszta

Naan


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Nectarines


----------



## lifesaver

Nectarines - Sardines


----------



## Luvs2Cook

sardines - sushi


----------



## lifesaver

sushi - ice cream


----------



## Luvs2Cook

ice cream - marshmallow


----------



## Loprraine

wild boar...............


----------



## lifesaver

wild boar - Radish


----------



## bglc32

Radish - huevos rancheros


----------



## lifesaver

huevos rancheros - sausage gravy


----------



## mbasiszta

gravy - yellow fin tuna


----------



## Luvs2Cook

yellow fin tuna - apple brown betty


----------



## lifesaver

apple brown betty - yams


----------



## Vanilla Bean

yams - strawberry tart


----------



## Luvs2Cook

strawberry tart  -   Tiramisu


----------



## lifesaver

Tiramisu - Uncooked salmoN


----------



## JustMeToo

not so good pizza   LOL


----------



## lifesaver

Not so good pizzA = Apple strudeL


----------



## Vanilla Bean

apple strudel - lettuce wrap


----------



## lifesaver

lettuce wrap = peas and carrots


----------



## Vanilla Bean

peas and carrots - sauteed onions


----------



## lifesaver

sauteed onions - sloppy joes


----------



## JustMeToo

sloppy joes - sausage and peppers


----------



## Luvs2Cook

salami sandwich


----------



## bglc32

salami sandwich - ham and cheese with tomato soup


----------



## Luvs2Cook

ham and cheese with tomato soup  --  Poached eggs


----------



## lifesaver

poached eggs - salisbury steak


----------



## JustMeToo

salisbury steak - ketchup


----------



## mbasiszta

ketchup - poached fish


----------



## anna_bananna

ketchup - potato soup


----------



## mbasiszta

soup - potato


----------



## bglc32

potato - cakes


----------



## lifesaver

The last word should have started with "O"

Potato - Oyster


----------



## Vanilla Bean

oyster  - red onion


----------



## mbasiszta

red onion - nachos


----------



## bglc32

LOL, sometimes I confuse myself on these games.  Thanks for keeping me in line lifesaver.


nachos - sticky buns


----------



## DawnT

sticky buns - scallions


----------



## mbasiszta

submarine sandwich


----------



## bglc32

submarine shandwich - hamburger patty


----------



## mbasiszta

patty - yabbie (ghost shrimp in Australia)


----------



## lifesaver

yabbie - easter eggs


----------



## mbasiszta

easter eggs - rare steak


----------



## bglc32

rare steak - Keebler cookies


----------



## JustMeToo

good one A.

Keebler cookies - shrimp


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shrimp - peanut brittle


----------



## mbasiszta

peanut brittle - eggs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

eggs - sourdough bread


----------



## mbasiszta

sourdough bread - dill weed


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dill weed - dark chocolate bar


----------



## mbasiszta

Vanilla Bean said:


> dill weed - dark chocolate bar


rabbit


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rabbit - taquito


----------



## mbasiszta

taquito - oatmeal


----------



## JustMeToo

lumpy cream of wheat


----------



## mbasiszta

(lumpy? ) wheat - thyme


----------



## lifesaver

thyme - english muffin


----------



## mbasiszta

muffin - Nice-N-Easy rice


----------



## Vanilla Bean

rice - entrees


----------



## mbasiszta

salisbury steak


----------



## bglc32

salisbury steak - ketchup and mayo (mixed together, my children love it, eeeew)


----------



## mbasiszta

mayo - oregano (ketchup and mustard is better)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

oregano - oatmeal cookies


----------



## mbasiszta

cookies - seaweed


----------



## JustMeToo

dried beef


----------



## mbasiszta

JustMeToo said:


> dried beef


Fried chicken


----------



## Vanilla Bean

fried chicken - New England clam chowder


----------



## radhuni

New England clam chowder - romali roti


----------



## radhuni

romali roti - idli


----------



## mbasiszta

radhuni said:


> romali roti - idli


 Hey, one play of the game at a time


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Ice cream


----------



## bertjo44

ice cream - - - minestsrone


----------



## mbasiszta

minestrone - endive lettuce


----------



## Loprraine

lettuce = empanada


----------



## JustMeToo

empanada - apple turnovers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

apple turnovers - spaghetti squash


----------



## Loprraine

squash = halibut


----------



## mbasiszta

halibut - tilapia


----------



## Loprraine

tilapia = asparagus


----------



## mbasiszta

asparagus - shark


----------



## JustMeToo

kiddie cuisine


----------



## mbasiszta

cuisine - end cut


----------



## JustMeToo

tenderloin


----------



## mbasiszta

tenderloin - Nigerian Perch


----------



## JustMeToo

Happy Meals


----------



## Loprraine

Meals = Salsa


----------



## mbasiszta

Salsa - apple pie


----------



## claire909

Egg rolls


----------



## mbasiszta

Egg rolls - sardines


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sardines - Sloppy Joes


----------



## radhuni

strawberry cake


----------



## Loprraine

cake = enchiladas


----------



## JustMeToo

enchiladas - stuffed cabbage


----------



## Loprraine

cabbage = eggnog


----------



## brentg

eggnog = grapes


----------



## mbasiszta

grapes - smoked salmon


----------



## mudbug

smoked salmon - nut clusters


----------



## mbasiszta

nut clusters - sunflower seeds


----------



## Loprraine

seeds = squab


----------



## mbasiszta

squab - breast meat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

breast meat - T-bone steak


----------



## mbasiszta

T-bone steak - King Crab Legs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

King Crab Legs - sugar cookies


----------



## mbasiszta

cookies - saltine crackers


----------



## bglc32

saltine crackers - salted peanuts


----------



## mbasiszta

peanuts - salimboca


----------



## Loprraine

saltimboca = aspic


----------



## mbasiszta

aspic - crab


----------



## Loprraine

crab = belly ( as in pork belly yum!!)


----------



## mbasiszta

belly - yellow lentils


----------



## Vanilla Bean

snap peas - smothered baked potato


----------



## mbasiszta

(smothered in what? Butter? Sour Cream? Chili? ketchup?)
potato - orange ruffy


----------



## Loprraine

orange ruffy = yam


----------



## mbasiszta

yam - mango


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mango - orange sherbet


----------



## mbasiszta

sherbert - tangerine


----------



## Luvs2Cook

tangerine - Eggplant parmesan


----------



## Chef Ryan

Eggplant parmesan - noodles


----------



## mbasiszta

noodles - swiss cheese


----------



## Luvs2Cook

swiss cheese  / Eggs benedict


----------



## mbasiszta

Luvs2Cook said:


> swiss cheese / Eggs benedict


terragon


----------



## Loprraine

tarragon = nuoc cham


----------



## Vanilla Bean

nuoc cham - meatloaf sandwich


----------



## mbasiszta

sandwich - halibut


----------



## Chef Ryan

mbasiszta said:


> sandwich - halibut


 
hollidase sauce


----------



## mbasiszta

To play the game, you should use a food that starts with the letter "t". That is the last letter of the last word posted. I will play your word.
Sauce - endive.
Got it?


----------



## Loprraine

endive = eggplant


----------



## mbasiszta

eggplant - tilapia


----------



## Luvs2Cook

tilapia  / Artichokes


----------



## mbasiszta

artichokes - submarine sandwiches


----------



## Loprraine

sandwiches = sesame oil


----------



## IThinkIBurnedTheEZMac

Libations


----------



## mbasiszta

oil - langostos - oooppss, late
libations - shucked oysters


----------



## Loprraine

oysters = seafood


----------



## Vanilla Bean

seafood - danish


----------



## mbasiszta

danish - haricots


----------



## JustMeToo

haricots - stuffed flounder


----------



## mbasiszta

flounder - ratatouille


----------



## JustMeToo

ratatouille - egg foo young


----------



## mbasiszta

young - Giant King Crab Legs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Swiss


----------



## Loprraine

Swiss = squid


----------



## Vanilla Bean

squid - dark chocolates


----------



## mbasiszta

Vanilla Bean said:


> squid - dark chocolates


 scones


----------



## JustMeToo

scones - sesame seed bagels


----------



## mbasiszta

bagels - salted cod


----------



## Vanilla Bean

salted cod - dark brown sugar


----------



## Loprraine

sugar = relish...............


----------



## mbasiszta

relish - hamburger


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hamburger - rhubarb


----------



## mbasiszta

rhubarb - blackberry jam


----------



## Vanilla Bean

marmalade


----------



## mbasiszta

edamame


----------



## Chef Ryan

eggrolls


----------



## JustMeToo

salted cashews


----------



## Reanie525i

saltine crackers


----------



## mbasiszta

Salted Beer Nuts


----------



## bullseye

squid


----------



## mbasiszta

squid - dungeness crab


----------



## bullseye

dungeness crab- baguette


----------



## Loprraine

baguette = eggroll


----------



## mbasiszta

Loprraine said:


> baguette = eggroll


lemonade


----------



## Vanilla Bean

English muffins


----------



## mbasiszta

muffins - sunflower seeds


----------



## radhuni

saplar torkari


----------



## mbasiszta

ink of octopus


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sesame chicken fingers


----------



## mbasiszta

fingers - salty dog


----------



## Loprraine

salty dog = garlic

(pssss, what's a salty dog?)


----------



## mbasiszta

garlic - cheddar

(A *Salty Dog* is drink containing either vodka or gin with grapefuit juice. It is served in a glass with a salted rim.)


----------



## Reanie525i

cheddar - raisin


----------



## mbasiszta

raisin - nutbread


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dark pumpernickel


----------



## mbasiszta

light rye


----------



## Vanilla Bean

edam


----------



## Loprraine

edam = marzipan


----------



## Vanilla Bean

marzipan - nicoise salad


----------



## Loprraine

salad = duck confit


----------



## mbasiszta

confit - truffles


----------



## Loprraine

truffles = sour cream


----------



## mbasiszta

sour cream - macaroni


----------



## Loprraine

Macaroni = Irish Potato Bread


----------



## mbasiszta

Bread - Deviled Eggs


----------



## Loprraine

Eggs = Stew


----------



## mbasiszta

Stew - watermelon


----------



## Loprraine

watermelon = nutmeg


----------



## mbasiszta

goulash


----------



## bullseye

goulash - habanero


----------



## Loprraine

habanero = oxtail


----------



## mbasiszta

oxtail - lima beans


----------



## Cheesecakelady

lima beans-spaghetti


----------



## lifesaver

Spaghetti - Italian seasoning


----------



## mbasiszta

seasoning - grapefruit


----------



## lifesaver

grapefruit - tang


----------



## mbasiszta

tang - grapefruit


----------



## JoAnn L.

tamale pie


----------



## Loprraine

pie = eel..............


----------



## mbasiszta

eel - langostinos


----------



## lifesaver

Langostinos - Salisbury Steak


----------



## radhuni

kanta chochchori


----------



## mbasiszta

nuts


----------



## lifesaver

Nuts - Spaghetti


----------



## mbasiszta

Italian Linguini


----------



## lifesaver

Italian Linguini - Icky Liver


----------



## les

roast potatoes


----------



## JoAnn L.

stuffed tomato


----------



## mbasiszta

onion rings (mmmmm)


----------



## lifesaver

Onion Rings - Sausage Rolls


----------



## mbasiszta

Sweetbreads


----------



## JoAnn L.

salmon salad


----------



## mbasiszta

salmon - nougats
salad - doughnuts


----------



## lifesaver

donuts - seafood


----------



## mbasiszta

seafood - dunkin donuts


----------



## lifesaver

Dunkin Donuts - Strawberry Sundae


----------



## radhuni

egg curry


----------



## lifesaver

Egg Curry - Yellow Squash


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yellow squash.... Hamburger Helper


----------



## mbasiszta

Hamburger Helper - rye toast


----------



## Vanilla Bean

taco salad


----------



## mbasiszta

(mmmm good)
Dalat wine (Vietnam)


----------



## lifesaver

Egg Roll


----------



## mbasiszta

egg roll - lime


----------



## lifesaver

Lime - English Muffen


----------



## mbasiszta

Muffin - nougats


----------



## lifesaver

nougats - steak


----------



## mbasiszta

kielbasa


----------



## lifesaver

Kielbasa - Angel Hair Pasta


----------



## mbasiszta

pasta - antipasto


----------



## lifesaver

Antipesto - Onions


----------



## mbasiszta

onions - salt


----------



## lifesaver

Salt - Taco


----------



## mbasiszta

taco - octopus


----------



## JoAnn L.

shrimp scampi


----------



## lifesaver

Shrimp Scampi - Italian Brauts


----------



## JoAnn L.

spring greens


----------



## lifesaver

Spring Greens - Salad


----------



## radhuni

Dahi Vada


----------



## mbasiszta

a - apples


----------



## JoAnn L.

Spanish Rice Burritos


----------



## lifesaver

Sanchos


----------



## mbasiszta

Sandwiches


----------



## Reanie525i

sweet peas


----------



## lifesaver

Shrimp


----------



## mbasiszta

pita bread


----------



## bullseye

pita bread- doughnut


----------



## lifesaver

Donut - Tagalongs (girl scout cookie)


----------



## mbasiszta

sugar


----------



## JoAnn L.

rice pudding


----------



## lifesaver

garlic toast


----------



## mbasiszta

tilapia


----------



## lifesaver

Tilapia - applesauce


----------



## mbasiszta

eggrolls


----------



## radhuni

seam bhaja


----------



## mbasiszta

adobo sauce


----------



## lifesaver

adobo sauce - egg mcmuffin


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> adobo sauce - egg mcmuffin


new potatoes


----------



## lifesaver

new potatoes - strawberries


----------



## mbasiszta

smoked salmon


----------



## lifesaver

smoked salmon - nuts


----------



## mbasiszta

nuts - salami


----------



## JoAnn L.

icing for cake


----------



## mbasiszta

cake - edamame


----------



## lifesaver

edamame - egg plant


----------



## mbasiszta

egg plant (yuk) - taco soup


----------



## lifesaver

Taco Soup - Popeye Spinach


----------



## mbasiszta

hilary haricot


----------



## lifesaver

hilary haricot - toast


----------



## mbasiszta

toast - tea


----------



## lifesaver

Tea - Artichoke Dip


----------



## mbasiszta

dip - possum soup


----------



## lifesaver

Possum Soup >>> NASTY >>> Pasta


----------



## mbasiszta

pasta - alligator stew


----------



## lifesaver

Alligator Stew - Watermelon


----------



## mbasiszta

watermelon - nachos


----------



## lifesaver

Nachos - Salsa


----------



## mbasiszta

Salsa - anchovies


----------



## lifesaver

Anchovies - sausage


----------



## mbasiszta

etouffee


----------



## lifesaver

etouffee - eggs


----------



## mbasiszta

split pea


----------



## lifesaver

Split Pea...Oh Yummy!   Apple Pie


----------



## bullseye

Apple Pie-- (with) Edam cheese


----------



## lifesaver

edam cheese - egg plant (YUMMY!)


----------



## bullseye

egg plant- tomatillo


----------



## Reanie525i

tomatillo - onion


----------



## lifesaver

onion - noodles


----------



## Reanie525i

noodles-sage


----------



## lifesaver

sage - enchalada


----------



## Reanie525i

enchilada - anise


----------



## Loprraine

anise = eggroll


----------



## themonkeytree

eggroll = leek


----------



## mbasiszta

leek - King Crab


----------



## lifesaver

King Crab - Banana Pudding


----------



## slotgirl

lifesaver said:


> Ok the object of the game is to think of a food that begins with the last letter in the food last listed.
> 
> I'll start with: "Meatloaf"
> 
> That means the next food listed should start with the letter "F".
> 
> HAVE FUN!


 fish


----------



## lifesaver

Banana Pudding - Goats Milk


----------



## mbasiszta

Milk - kielbasa


----------



## lifesaver

Kielbasa - Apple Streuduel


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> Kielbasa - Apple Streuduel


strudel - lobster


----------



## lifesaver

Lobster - Red Cabbage


----------



## Cooksie

Cabbage - Eggs benedict


----------



## mbasiszta

Cooksie said:


> Cabbage - Eggs benedict


Tiger prawns


----------



## lifesaver

Tiger Prawns - Prunes


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> Tiger Prawns - Prunes


OOOpppsss, again Grammy: what is your correct answer to PrawnS?


----------



## lifesaver

PruneS - SalamI


----------



## lifesaver

Tiger Prawns - Salami  

I THINK I GOT IT RIGHT THIS TIME!


----------



## bandonjan

salami ---- ice cream


----------



## mbasiszta

cream - mussels


----------



## lifesaver

mussels - salad


----------



## mbasiszta

salad - dover sole


----------



## slotgirl

*have no idea*

Do not know what this mean's


----------



## Cooksie

sole - elephant garlic


----------



## slotgirl

*Please help*

????????????????????????????????  DO NOT UNDERSTAND  WHAT YOU EMAIL MEANS


----------



## lifesaver

elephant garlic - chocolate chip cookies


----------



## mbasiszta

sole - enchiladas
ooops, late
cookies - salad dressing


----------



## lifesaver

salad dressing - ginger snaps


----------



## mbasiszta

*r*aw *s*teak (tartar)


----------



## Loprraine

steak = kale


----------



## mbasiszta

kale - endive salad


----------



## lifesaver

kale - enriched flour


----------



## Loprraine

flour = rutabaga


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> kale - enriched flour


 late again!


----------



## lifesaver

rutabaga - apple


----------



## mbasiszta

apple (rutabage - haven't hear of that for years) - elephant garlic


----------



## Loprraine

garlic = cod

(We eat lots of rutabaga!!!!)


----------



## lifesaver

cod - donut


----------



## mbasiszta

donut - taco


----------



## mbasiszta

Loprraine said:


> garlic = cod
> 
> (We eat lots of rutabaga!!!!)


Yeah, I enjoy it too. You just don't see it anymore. (At least I don't)


----------



## lifesaver

taco - onion


----------



## mbasiszta

onion - nuggets


----------



## Seajaye

nuggets - succotash
*
*


----------



## mbasiszta

hashbrowns


----------



## radhuni

sorputi maccher jhol


----------



## Loprraine

jhol = lollypop



> jhol


 
I'm off to google that one!


----------



## bullseye

lollypop - pork chop


----------



## lifesaver

pork chop - pulled chicken wrap


----------



## Seajaye

Pad Thai


----------



## mbasiszta

(d) dahl Chipati


----------



## radhuni

idli sambar


----------



## mbasiszta

r - Royal Jelly


----------



## lifesaver

Royal Jelly - Yams


----------



## Seajaye

Yams - salsa


----------



## mudbug

salsa - agave


----------



## lifesaver

agave - eggnog


----------



## mbasiszta

eggnog - granola


----------



## Seajaye

granola - avocado


----------



## bullseye

avocado - onion


----------



## mbasiszta

onion -newtons


----------



## bullseye

newtons - squid


----------



## mbasiszta

squid - dichon


----------



## bullseye

dichon - noodle (credit for two games!)


----------



## mbasiszta

noodle - enchiladas


----------



## bullseye

enchiladas - saltimbocca


----------



## mbasiszta

artichoke


----------



## bullseye

artichoke - egg


----------



## mbasiszta

grits


----------



## bullseye

grits - salad


----------



## mbasiszta

salad - donuts


----------



## Seajaye

donuts - salsify


----------



## mbasiszta

salsify (root) - yucca (root)


----------



## Seajaye

yucca - abalone


----------



## mbasiszta

abalone (wonderful) - eggs benedict


----------



## radhuni

tangra machh


----------



## Loprraine

machh = ham


----------



## mbasiszta

radhuni said:


> tangra machh


 halibut


----------



## lifesaver

tuna


----------



## Seajaye

tuna - tamales


----------



## mbasiszta

Seajaye said:


> tuna - tamales


 seaweed


----------



## lifesaver

devils food cake mix


----------



## Seajaye

xantham gum


----------



## radhuni

mourala


----------



## mbasiszta

apricot


----------



## Seajaye

tamarind


----------



## lifesaver

tamaeind - dip


----------



## Seajaye

dip - pretzels


----------



## mbasiszta

pretzels - salt


----------



## lifesaver

salt - tortilla


----------



## radhuni

aalu posto


----------



## radhuni

oler dalna


----------



## mbasiszta

a - apricots


----------



## Seajaye

s - s'mores


----------



## mbasiszta

Sweet N' Sour sauce


----------



## lifesaver

english muffin


----------



## mbasiszta

nuts


----------



## Seajaye

soy sauce


----------



## mbasiszta

sauce - eggbeaters


----------



## radhuni

strawberry


----------



## Seajaye

mbasiszta said:


> sauce - eggbeaters




Salami


----------



## mbasiszta

ice tea


----------



## Seajaye

absinthe


----------



## Cooksie

eel


----------



## mbasiszta

linguisa


----------



## Vanilla Bean

apple butter


----------



## mbasiszta

butter - ragout


----------



## Seajaye

radish


----------



## mbasiszta

radish - hamburger


----------



## Seajaye

hamburger - ratatouille


----------



## mbasiszta

egg


----------



## Loprraine

egg = guinea hen


----------



## Seajaye

nectarine


----------



## mbasiszta

enchilada


----------



## Loprraine

enchilada = apricot


----------



## mbasiszta

apircot - taco


----------



## Seajaye

taco - osso buco


----------



## mbasiszta

oscar (it's a fish)


----------



## Seajaye

ravioli


----------



## mbasiszta

ice cream


----------



## Seajaye

meatloaf


----------



## mbasiszta

fagioli


----------



## Vanilla Bean

italian bread


----------



## Seajaye

Dumplings


----------



## mbasiszta

Subway Sandwich


----------



## Seajaye

hamburger


----------



## mbasiszta

rice


----------



## Seajaye

eggplant


----------



## mbasiszta

tortellini


----------



## Seajaye

Irish Stew


----------



## mbasiszta

wasabi peas


----------



## Seajaye

shrimp


----------



## mbasiszta

peacock bass (aka "Sargento's" in Latin countries)


----------



## Seajaye

scallops


----------



## mbasiszta

squid


----------



## Seajaye

duck


----------



## radhuni

kurkure


----------



## Seajaye

eel


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lettuce wrap


----------



## mbasiszta

peanut


----------



## getoutamykitchen

peanut    -    T-bone steak


----------



## mbasiszta

kielbasa


----------



## getoutamykitchen

kielbasa  -  aged swiss


----------



## mbasiszta

sweetbreads


----------



## getoutamykitchen

sweetbreads   -   sugar free ice cream


----------



## mbasiszta

Macaroons


----------



## Vanilla Bean

sausage patty


----------



## Seajaye

noodles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Seajaye said:


> noodles



We're workin' off the last letter silly!

noodles  -  sweet potato fries


----------



## les

soda bread


----------



## radhuni

Dum Aloo


----------



## getoutamykitchen

orange marmalade


----------



## mbasiszta

eggplant (although I hate the stuff unless it is batter fried hard)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

tortilla


----------



## mbasiszta

anchovy


----------



## Katie H

yeast


----------



## mbasiszta

yeast - toast


----------



## Seajaye

getoutamykitchen said:


> We're workin' off the last letter silly!
> 
> noodles  -  sweet potato fries



Sorry, again, no coffee.

tempura


----------



## mbasiszta

artichoke


----------



## Katie H

edamame


----------



## Seajaye

escargot


----------



## getoutamykitchen

trout


----------



## mbasiszta

taco


----------



## SharonT

oyster


----------



## lifesaver

onion bun


----------



## lifesaver

radish


----------



## mbasiszta

lifesaver said:


> radish


No "echo" but late again 

You can edit your post when you see you were beat out, LifeSaver. 

Radish - halibut


----------



## Seajaye

halibut - tripe


----------



## mbasiszta

escabeche


----------



## getoutamykitchen

enriched flour


----------



## mbasiszta

roux


----------



## lifesaver

Xanthate


----------



## getoutamykitchen

eel


----------



## lifesaver

Lasagna

You'all know... I just love you'all


----------



## mbasiszta

Lasagna - Adobo sauce


----------



## getoutamykitchen

eggplant


----------



## lifesaver

tomato pie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

endive


----------



## mbasiszta

enchiladas


----------



## SharonT

salmagundi


----------



## mbasiszta

Italian sausage


----------



## Seajaye

epazote


----------



## mbasiszta

enchiladas


----------



## Callisto in NC

sopapia


----------



## mbasiszta

avocado


----------



## Callisto in NC

oxtail soup


----------



## mbasiszta

oxtail soup (love the real thing) - porridge


----------



## radhuni

poteler dorma


----------



## mbasiszta

aaahhh, no hablo indiano este, ¿posiblimente "angel food cake"?


----------



## Loprraine

cake = eel


----------



## Callisto in NC

eel = leeks


----------



## lifesaver

sausage link


----------



## mbasiszta

kielbasa links


----------



## Callisto in NC

mbasiszta said:


> saltines


It was K to you.


----------



## mbasiszta

Callisto in NC said:


> It was K to you.


? Kielbasa? Is that a 'k'?


----------



## Callisto in NC

Anise


----------



## lifesaver

egg


----------



## Loprraine

egg = garlic


----------



## lifesaver

garlic - coffee beans


----------



## 112inky

coffee beans- sausages....
  its a nice game....


----------



## radhuni

strawberry punch


----------



## lifesaver

hashbrowns


----------



## Loprraine

hashbrowns = she crab soup


----------



## lifesaver

she crab soup - pasta roni


----------



## radhuni

Ilish machher jhol


----------



## radhuni

laddoo


----------



## Loprraine

laddoo = oolong tea


----------



## lifesaver

oolong tea - asparagus


----------



## Loprraine

asparagus = sugar snap peas


----------



## 112inky

sausages


----------



## Callisto in NC

sausages - salami


----------



## 112inky

salami-icecream


----------



## lifesaver

ice cream - mincemeat pie


----------



## 112inky

Mincemeat pie - Marshmellows


----------



## Callisto in NC

112inky said:


> Mincemeat pie - Marshmellows


This game goes off the last letter of the previous word so

Mincemeat pie - eggplant Parmesan         


The next person's letter is N


----------



## Loprraine

Parmesan = Nova Scotia Lobster


----------



## Callisto in NC

Lobster - Red Velvet Cake


----------



## lifesaver

red velvet cake - eggs benedeict


----------



## Callisto in NC

eggs benedeict - Twizzlers


----------



## lifesaver

twizzlers - spghetti


----------



## Callisto in NC

spaghetti - inside out burger


----------



## lifesaver

inside out burger - ragu spaghetti sauce


----------



## Callisto in NC

ragu spaghetti sauce - eggs over hard


----------



## lifesaver

eggs over hard - doubled dipped donuts


----------



## Loprraine

donuts = salt cod


----------



## lifesaver

salt cod - dates


----------



## Loprraine

dates = simple syrup


----------



## lifesaver

simple syrup - plums


----------



## Loprraine

plums = sabayon


----------



## lifesaver

sabayon - nepolan ice cream


----------



## lifesaver

Marinated Chicken


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Chicken Cacciatore


----------



## Loprraine

Chicke*n = n*utella


----------



## lifesaver

nutella - apple pie


----------



## Vanilla Bean

egg whites


----------



## Cooksie

egg whites - slipper lobster


----------



## Loprraine

lobster = rutabaga


----------



## lifesaver

angel hair spaghetti


----------



## Chicks

Israeli Couscous


----------



## lifesaver

sausage rolls


----------



## Loprraine

sausage rolls= scallop


----------



## msmofet

Loprraine said:


> sausage rolls= scallop


 pickle


----------



## lifesaver

pickle - english muffin


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> pickle - english muffin


 noodles


----------



## lifesaver

noodles - salsa


----------



## Sandi43

Albacore Tuna


----------



## lifesaver

albacore tuna - apple pie


----------



## Loprraine

apple pie = eggplant


----------



## lifesaver

egg plant - tangerines


----------



## Loprraine

tangerines = smoked trout


----------



## getoutamykitchen

smoked trout  -  toasted almonds


----------



## Loprraine

toasted almonds = spring roll


----------



## getoutamykitchen

spring roll  -  licorice


----------



## lifesaver

licorice - enriched flour


----------



## Loprraine

enriched flour = ramps


----------



## lifesaver

ramps - rabbit stew


----------



## lifesaver

rabbit stew - walnuts


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> walnuts


 stroganoff


----------



## Loprraine

fennel...............


----------



## msmofet

Loprraine said:


> fennel...............


 lentil


----------



## lifesaver

lettuce


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> lettuce


 eucalyptus


----------



## lifesaver

salisbury steak


----------



## Loprraine

steak = kumara


----------



## jenniferlee

Hahaha... Iit's funny. I will say, 
*
Krill

*It's food huh?

I mean, it's kind of oil


----------



## lifesaver

kumara - asparagus


----------



## jenniferlee

S = Satay


----------



## lifesaver

satay - yams


----------



## lifesaver

yams - salad


----------



## Loprraine

salad = durian


----------



## lifesaver

durisn - noodles


----------



## Loprraine

noodles = scallop


----------



## lifesaver

pea soup


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> pea soup


 penne


----------



## Loprraine

penne = eggroll


----------



## Mrs_Doyle

Lamb Shank


----------



## lifesaver

Kool-Aid


----------



## Loprraine

Kool-Aid = Dill


----------



## lifesaver

dill - laughing cow cheese


----------



## Loprraine

cheese = elk tenderloin


----------



## Sarah Grace

elk tenderloin = nougat


----------



## katybar22

nougat = tangerine


----------



## Loprraine

tangerine = eggroll


----------



## katybar22

eggroll = linguine


----------



## lifesaver

linguine - edible flowers


----------



## Loprraine

flowers = sweet cider


----------



## lifesaver

sweet cider - raisin bread


----------



## katybar22

raisin bread - dolmas


----------



## Loprraine

dolmas = sirloin


----------



## katybar22

sirloin - nectarines


----------



## lifesaver

Nectarines - Smoked Salmon


----------



## katybar22

Smoked Salmon - Nutella


----------



## Loprraine

Nutella = apple crisp


----------



## katybar22

apple crisp - pepperoni


----------



## Loprraine

pepperoni = Italian Meatballs


----------



## katybar22

Italian Meatballs - squash


----------



## lifesaver

squash - hash


----------



## katybar22

hash - haggis


----------



## lifesaver

haggis - spaghetti


----------



## katybar22

iceberg lettuce


----------



## bullseye

iceberg lettuce -- eggplant


----------



## katybar22

eggplant - tuna


----------



## bullseye

tuna--ahi


----------



## katybar22

ice cream


----------



## lifesaver

ice cream - monkey bread


----------



## Loprraine

monkey bread = dumpling


----------



## katybar22

dumpling - garlic


----------



## katybar22

garlic - crouton


----------



## Loprraine

crouton = nigella seed


----------



## anotherbaker

nigella seeD - Dhokla


----------



## katybar22

Dhokla - asparagus


----------



## Loprraine

asparagus = stew


----------



## lifesaver

stew - watermelon


----------



## lifesaver

watermelon - nifty noodles


----------



## lifesaver

nifty noodles - salisbery steak


----------



## Loprraine

salisbury steak = kiwi fruit


----------



## lifesaver

kiwi fruit - tomato


----------



## Loprraine

tomato = oolong sapchong tea


----------



## bullseye

oolong sapchong tea -- anise


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Anise - eggs benedict


----------



## Mary Microwave

Eggs Benedict - Turkey Tettrazini


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

turkey tettrazini - insalada di pomodoro


----------



## msmofet

RoseGetzCookn said:


> insalada di pomodoro


 orzo


----------



## Loprraine

orzo = octopus


----------



## msmofet

Loprraine said:


> octopus


 salsa


----------



## lifesaver

salsa - applesauce


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> applesauce


 escarole


----------



## lifesaver

Escarole - Eggs Benedict


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> Eggs Benedict


 turkey


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Turkey - Yiros (roasted lamb shredded off the spit rolled in pita bread with onion, tomato, lettuce and  tatdziki yogurt dressing).


----------



## lifesaver

Yiros - Spaghetti


----------



## Loprraine

Spaghetti  = Iberico Ham


----------



## les

Iberico Ham-mushrooms


----------



## msmofet

les said:


> mushrooms


 super ummmmmmmmmm wrong thread!!

spinach


----------



## Loprraine

spinach = harissa


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Harissa - Apple pie


----------



## Vanilla Bean

msmofet said:


> super ummmmmmmmmm wrong thread!!
> 
> spinach


why was this the wrong thread in response to mushrooms?

Apple pie - eggs, poached


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Eggs, poached - Dill cucumbers


----------



## lifesaver

dill cucumbers - sushi


----------



## lifesaver

sushi - indian corn


----------



## RoseGetzCookn

Indian corn - Noodles


----------



## lifesaver

Noodles - Sardines


----------



## Loprraine

Sardines = Saffron


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

Saffron = Nougat


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Nougat - teriyaki


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

teriyaki - Ice-cream


----------

